# IUI Girl's Turned IVF - Part 62!



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

All the luck in the world ladies


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi ladies

Big welcome to all the newbies  

How are you all? I have been going     during this 2ww so I have been quiet, sorry    

How did your appointment go rahra? xxx

Congrats kissy bear xxx

How is tx going kizzymouse?? xxx

Hiya doods what have you been up to? xxx

Crazybabe I am really sorry I have only just seen your message    good luck for your appointment on the 5th      sorry to hear about your past tx's      it is a long hard road and it is a difficult question about how many tries we have a do at ICSI this is my first 2ww after tx and I really am       you take care sweet pea and always here if you need a chat    xxx

Thinking of you Erica     xxx

Cally hun are you on holiday now?? Hope your having a fab time xxx

Good luck for your review on the 5th murtle, hope you are feeling better xxx

Fab news on your tx nova      xxx

Hi Cal      xxx

Hello to everyone xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for test day WTBAM!!


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

WTBAM
Good luck for your test day. 

Rarah
How are you getting on with the downregging?

Murtle,
Not long to go now till your review.  

Kizzymouse
I am so pleased that you have decided to give it another go.  Sending you lots of   vibes.

I have to wait until my next AF before I can start a medicated FET so hopfully start end of Feb.  Feeling more positive about it all now especially after reading some of the FET success stories out there.

Hello to everyone else undergoing treatment 

Cal x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hope you get a BFP from your lil snowbabies Cal


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Good luck WTBAM!

Am cross and stressed today .. got hsg done last week and want a report for private cons in order to go ahead with ivf cycle and the horrible department dont want to give it to me!
After crying on the phone to radiology the woman said she would type it up and fax it to GP but i dont know if she was just fobbing me off.

She said that waiting for a month or two to find out the results was normal...well it might be, but we are being privately treated and its not necessary for us to see an nhs consultant since they wouldnt treat us anyway, it was the gps referal for hsg in the first place.

The whole thing took so long to organise and has been so stressful that im thinking the £ saving was not at all worth it. Id rather have paid £200/300 for it to be done private and begin tx right away.
Ive learned my lesson. Not to involve the nhs.

Its disgusting that they can keep you hanging over a result that could mean everything treatment wise, as to getting tx thats appropriate for you.

Rant over for now. This has been a really hard week.
The NHS is really S^%T in all ways..it takes months to get seen and they treat you like you are worse than a criminal for wanting a bit of information. 


Sorry.

Hope things are going smoothly for everyone else.

Pip


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

WTBAM - Sending you loads of          and          for tomorrow.

Good luck hon.

Hello to everyone else.

D x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks ladies     

Well we did an early test cause we could not wait and got a       hoping to get it confirmed tomorrow  

Still on   at the mo.

Thanks for your kind words, you have all been lovely xxxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

WOW!! Fabulous news WTBAM - Many, many Congratulations    

Amanda x


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

WTBAM
Wow!  I am sooooooo happy for you!  CONGRATULATIONS
                           

Cal x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

think I've congratulated you elsewhere WTBAM!! But will do it again cos its so fantastic!!!

CONGRATS HONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

Send me some positive thoughts girls for EC on Tuesday


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Nova


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Got so excited WTBAM forgot to write the message to go with the dance!!

Well done!!! So pleased for you!!! You give us all hope XXXX

Nova


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Not been on for ages and pleased to see some good news, well done WTBAM, hope tings progress well 

Wish some of our other ladies were posting news of surprise natural positives too Cx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

WTBAM

Great news! Hope it all went well today          


Kizzy -          for Ec on Tuesday.

Hi to everyone else.

D x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you so much ladies      

Kizzy lots and lots of                                                                                
for EC on Tuesday   x

We had it confirmed yesterday and the first scan is booked so keeping fingers crossed ladies, thanks again   hope you all have a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks will let you all know how it goes!!


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi guys I have been lying low for a week or so .... had stinking cold.... anyway

WTBAM : congratulations                                 

Cal 2:  I think I may be cycling with you end of feb... watch this space

Pipgirl:  I would have been spitting feathers!!! God how infuriating!!!!!!!!!           Hope you are having a better week this week?  I had a **** one last week.  There must have been something in the air           

Kizzymouse:  Hope EC went well             

I had my appointment last Monday and would you believe it my treatment has been delayed AGAIN!  One of my ovaries was enlarged and Doctor though it was a reaction to the Belara BCT pills been taking?? I dont know.  Anyway on Microgynon now for next month and maybe the next!!!!!!  

I was so depressed, frustrated and angry about it last week.....I wanted to headbut a wall.  However managed to stop myself and went out Friday and had a few drinks instead.   It did the trick and feel much better.  I just do everything right, taking vitamins and fish oil and drinking loads of water and my body just does not want to play ball.  I dont even really understadn what is wrong with me.  Hormones I guess
        
Anyway it is great to see good news on the thread and i will be keeping a firm eye on whats going on from now on.  love to all 

rarah xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MURTLE!!!!!! 

have a lovely day!

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope you have a wonderful day and are spoilt rotten Murtle xxx

Jacob is painting you some party plates as we speak !


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

i got 5 eggs girls - phone call tomorrow morn to find out how many embies   

happy birthday Murtle


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Happy birthday!    

Kizzy that is fab news, I was keeping an eye out for a post from you   Will be sending them lots of       in the lab of luurrvve tonight xxx

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

want to help ff?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126832.0


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone


rarah - sorry i misread your pm Doh!!  So that is why my pm probably doesnt make sense!!  Really sorry chick  that your treatment has been cancelled I thought you said you thought it might be cancelled....  Well at least you have your sis baby to look forward to seeing...... XXXXX

Murtle - happy birthday... 

Kissy- well done with the eggs!!!!    

Well i am off to the clinic tomorrow to sign forms and pick up my drugs.  I will be stimming a bit longer than normal as i want to have my EC during Holy week so that my 2ww is during the easter hols... Quite excited about it actually, it finally feels as if I am doing something.... 

Good luck and hugs to everyone XXXXX

Nova


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy Birthday Murtle !!
Hope you had a lovely day and were spoiled rotten as you so deserve xxx

      ​


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Murtle - Hope you had a lovely birthday hon. Sorry I missed it.

Kizzy - Hope the phone call went well today       for ET.

Love to all.

D x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Only got one embie - hope its a strong one     Et tomorrow 2:45pm


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Kizzy
Good luck with ET today, sending you lots of                       

Cal x


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Tonnes of luck and positive thoughts coming your way!!!!!


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Last message was for everyone of course but mainly to kizzymouse x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello ladies, 

Im from the IUI thread- I just thought id jump in here and ask a q? Has anyone heard of changing from IVF if too many follicles stimulate during IUI? (changing whilst during tx)... 

I would like some advice. My clinic have told us to think about it before tx incase it happens, due to start IUI in 10-11 days. I was told by a ff that it is not advised at all at her clinic as they believe sucess rate is poor.

Any help/advice will be great. I will talk to the nurse next week, but would love some ff advice.
Thanks

KP


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm sure I've heard of IUI being changed to IVF and other way round but dont quote me on that!! 

good luck   
thanks for good luck wishes I have one perfect grade 1 ten out of ten lil bean on board - yipee!!


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Kizzymouse                   love spooks.

I'll be joining this thread sometime near April - hopefully you'll all be on the bumps board by then


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Kittenpaws,

I have heard of some people going between IUI and IVF but it is generally the other way round. Most clinics will be monitoring your follies very carefully to make sure that you don't have more than the 3 allowed for IUI and I think generally if you have 4 (or nore) they cancel the basting and advise against BMS due to the risk of multiples.

If it would count as your nhs go at IVF my advice would be against going for it as you're unlikely to get as many eggs as you would on a true IVF cycle so less chance of good embies and frosties. Hopefully some others will have first hand experience - have you tried posting on peer support?

Good luck with the IUI.

Kizzy sending loads of snuggling in vibes your way.

 to everyone else.

D x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

WTBAM - Good luck for your scan tomorrow hon      

Kizzy -hope you are doing ok. Loads of       for you too.

Big   and   to everyone else.

D x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Doods

Not doing too well I'm afraid - tested 3 days early yesterday - negative  
Had some brown spotting this morning so convinced witch is coming, so upset had to come home from work - really wanted it to work


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Kizzy
I am so sorry, life is just so unfair....

Sending you lots of     
Cal xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Kizzy - So sorry hon.   and sorry for not getting back on sooner. 

I'm guessing from your profile info that the   arrived but good to see that you still have another go to focus on. Sending you loads of   and    .

D x


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi there sorry to here the bad news Kizzy       I have just come back from doctors and finally after months of waiting I can start IVF!!! Doctor gave me first jab of decaptyl and was surprised how big the amount was!  Anyway if anyone is starting out like me let me know.  lots of love to everyone Rarah


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

God I cant spell hear not here!


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

hi everyone

Sorry Kizzy    

well not been on for a bit, been away seeing relatives up north..  the injections are not too bad, got a few bruises and my tummy is a bit swollen... apart from that don't really seem to be having any other side effects. my dose is reduced now AF gone so down to 0.3mm of supercor (not spelt right sorry..).  

Well i did say my sister had announced she was pregnant and now my sister in law has, they are only one day apart in due dates... starting to think everyone in the world can get bloody pregnant but me!!!!! I know can't feel sorry for self, but doesn't it just [email protected]@@ you off sometimes    

Rant finished!! Honestly i am pleased for them, its just well i don't have to explain to you lot do I!!   

Anyway as on hols going to watch some more telly!! and sit more crisps!!

Nova


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Nova,

They do say these things come in threes so hopefully you'll be joining them soon     .

When do you start stimming?

D x


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

hi Doods

i started stimming on the 31st of Jan.  My first scan isn't till 5th march as i have planned my EC for the week before Easter so i will be off school for my 2ww. So tummy starting to look like a pin cushion!!!

Nova

fingers crossed about coming in 3's!!!


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  ,
Just after some reassurance really - is there anyone out there that can tell me IVF is not that bad?
(If it is that bad - keep quiet! )
I'm waiting for my 'D IVF open evening invitation' to fall through the letter box before tx begins and it seems worse than the 2ww!!! Impossible but true .

Nova, I know you from the IUI thread many moons ago - actually it was only about 3 or 4 months but seems likes years ago. Hope you're okay. 

  so sorry to hear your news KissyMouse  

Love and best wishes to everyone, spooks x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

spooks IVF isnt that much different from IUI - same drugs etc, EC is easy - sedation is great   ET is the same as iui procedure.

The only thing which is different is you actually have real live embies inside you and thats quite emotional specially when they dont make it  

But lots do make it good luck


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Kissy,
I've also posted on the donor thread and they've basically said the same as you which has put my mind at ease. My consultant said it was a similar procedure to my first IUI as I needed a follicle reduction before insemination but I wanted to hear it from the real experts on FF! I was really sad about the follicle reduction, it seemed like such a waste,  so I just hope I'm strong enough for IVF. 

    I was so sorry to hear your news    
 Take Care, love spooks x


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Spooks

Long time no hear!! Of course I remember you!! Always think of that fit fella from Spooks when I see your name!!  Well i have read everything you can about IVF and spoke lots to peeps on here and at the clinic.  So far apart from having to inject everyday not much different from IUI.  Obviously there are more drugs and the EC but so far I have not really had many side effects apart from a swollen tum and a few head aches which not sure are to do with the drugs or just life!!!  

I am down reg at mo until 5th March then i start stimming until week before Easter when I have my EC. The good thing about IVF for me has been me feeling a bit more in control as I have been able to fit it in to suit my holidays from school so my 2WW is during Easter.  I know just a tiny bit of control but you know what its like!!

Anyway, DH is a star and has baked me some cheese scones... can smell them baking in the oven so off to eat them!!! spoiling me he is!!

Hope everyone has a good week!! sending lots of       and        to you all!!


Nova


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Nova, I'm feeling much better about it all now; thanks. 
Hope you're okay and your new job is going well too. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Fab weather makes me feel so happy! 
love spooks


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi guys

I have down regged for 9 days and got af, had my baseline scan yesterday and started stimming last night.  It is all happening a bit quicker than i thought it would.  Hopefully EC planned for 1 March and ET for the 4th.  Anyone with similar times?  Sorry not posted for ages as been coming home and falling a sleep every night and have major headaches.  Anyone else feel like a pin cushion?  My hubbie reckons he needs a run up down the corridor to pierce the elephant hide that is my deriere.  He told me it would only be a little prick and i informed him "Darling we have been together for years ....don't you think I know that?"  I think we are evens know!  Have a good weekend all and will send personals later x


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Rarah, all the best for ec  
spooks


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi All,

Rarah - hope you feel better now that you've started stimming. LOL at your last post.

Nova - Hope DR is going ok.

Spooks - Not too long to go now.

Hello to Erica, Murtle, Jilly and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

hey you lot

Had scan and bloods today and this evening doctor rand and said had to go out and get menopur so had three jabs this evening.  Is this a bad sign cos I am not responding? Don't understand why I need three different drugs.  Had five eggs each side of about 7 to 9 ish across and doctor said this was good.  I am all over the place at the moment but break up day after tomorrow so will write personals then.

Ps Spooks if i can get through this anyone can .... don't worry I think the idea of IVF is worse than when you are actually getting on and doing it.  Speak more tomorrow xxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Rarah, being a complete novice I can't answer your question about the meds. I think your last post sounded pretty positive; that it was all going ahead so quickly  - perhaps it's just to do with timings   if you're really worried you could post on peer support - this thread is very quiet - calm and dignified I like to think   I'm sure 5 eggs each side is good    
Thanks for the reassurance about IVF - I'm just finding it difficult not doing anything - I'm supposed to be 'relaxing and not thinking about tx for a while' (consultant at clinic) but I'm on here constantly and still doing stupid things like opk's etc.    
Just want to get started - having my day 1 bloods and HIV tests repeated as it was over a year ago they were done and I'm looking forward to af to go to the clinic for them   

Love to everyone else   

Doods your baby is so gorgeous   - I remember seeing her picture on here before. 
How are you feeling?

My alarm is going so it's time for me to log off (only way I can leave ff!) 
Take Care all love spooks x


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey spooks totally understand.  I was going crazy as I kept having cycles canceled and being told to stay on pill an extra months and you just want to get on and feel like you are doing something.  Once you get going you will feel a lot better.  My doc rang again an
have next appointment Friday morning and not Thursday.  good vibes to all xxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

As you can see - I have an extra long snooze button on my clock !!!
Rarah, Hope all goes well for you Friday   love spooks,
now I really am going!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Rarah,

The number and size of follies sounds fine to me. Not sure about the 3 different injections as I only ever had menopur while stimming but I'm sure the clinic know what they are doing.

Good luck for the scan on Friday and keep drinking plenty of water.

Spooks - Hope you can get started soon hon. Thanks for your lovely comment about Lola - she amazes me every day. I'm feeling good thanks and hoping that some of my luck can rub off on this thread. Found out that WTBAM is having twins so I hope that's the start of some good luck on here.

D x


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Cheers mate 

So happy to hear about WTBAM!  thats great!
Is Lola your daughter in the picture?  She is gorgeous!
Well I broke up from school yesterday and I feel bloody awful.... like I am coming down with bad cold, aching joints and my throat feels weird!  Been lying on sofa all day praying it is just a side effect of the drugs.  I am on puregon, menopur and a small amount of decaptyl!  What a cocktail hey?  Anyone know what egg collection like as am starting to get a bit nervous.  Apparently I have to have a enema?  As if things could not get more humiliating hey?  Anyway starting to worry a bit.  
Is is really good to drink loads of water then?
speak later
love and luck to all xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG sorry ladies I forgot to come on and tell you   I honestly have no brain at the mo, don't know how I get through the day   at our first scan we were told it is twins! We were both so shocked but happy   my next scan is next Tuesday so we have everything crossed that they are ok     

Hiya rarah, poor you with all them drugs!   Are you having EC under GA or sedation? I have only had it under sedation and not liked it, only because my ovaries go crazy so it takes them a while to collect the eggs. Try not to worry about it too much hun, everyone is different and every single person I have spoke to on FF have found egg collection to be ok. I have heard lots of water is good and a hot water bottle but make sure it is not too hot, just warm, also protein is good so things like fish and milk (semi skimmed is better than full fat) good luck hun, will keep an eye out on how you go, if you are worried about anything else then give us a shout   take care       xxx

doods your little un is lovely   xxx

Big hello to everyone, hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Rarah,

Hopefully it's just the effects of the drugs - you are on a bit of a cocktail but I guess that's down to the long protocol - I only had short.

I found EC ok. Was sedated but not too heavily - the worst part was the number of people in the room - Cons, 2 nurses and 2 anaesthetists - it was like having a smear test in the middle of party  . I did have a bit of pain (like bad period pain) for a few hours afterward but it was all worth it.

Didn't have an enema  . I haven't heard of anyone having an enema before EC, but it might be your clinics way of doing things - I guess it might help to keep the bowel out of the way or something   .

Drinking lots of water is supposed to help the follies to develop and keep OHSS at bay.

WTBAM - Good luck for the next scan hon.    

D x


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone

Not been on this week as been really busy at school this week... So first time been able to get on. Sorry not read all the posts as you lot have been very very busy.. 

Getting really really excited now that my stimming date is coming up soon.... I feel that I have been d/r so long now, since 31st jan.... so to finally to get to the next stage ....     

So roll on Wednesday!!!  

had a stressful week, but working from home this afternoon.... (mmmm not too hard) then off to the NEC for the education show tomorrow.... then the wkend!! Yess!!!!

Arah- from what  i have read from others EC not as bad as you think it will be.  Just have things to look forward too, like a good book or a film or lots of trashy mags!! Go to bed with your warm (not hot) water bottle and chill......   

WTBAM - Wow twins -congrates!!!!  

Doods - you made me laugh - can really picture the scene !!!!   

All the luck in the world to you all !!!!!    

Nova


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

WTBAM good luck on Tuesday!
Doods thanks for the advice will get drinking pronto!
Nova good luck with the stimming!  I am on 3 different injections at moment.... all fun.  
Had appointment this morning and EC been delayed so am continuing with the jabs till monday then back for another scan.  five or six follies both sides and some at 12, 11 and 10 but unfortunately got some smaller ones so needs to have more time for them to catch up or something.  Does that sound right to you lot.  I tend to go a bit silly in these appointments and smile and nod relying on DH to explain what is going on.  Anyway speak soon folks xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello 

Can I join you all, I have been posting on the IUI Girls TTC and have made some great friends on there but we are moving onto IVF or ICSI depends on   quality on the day, won't be starting until April/May time but thought I had better get out a bit and meet other friends xxxx

Look forward to getting to know you all

Louise xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies  bet you thought (hoped Cally) you'd seen the last of me but oh no!

I'm back, it's taken longer than usual (I've not posted since Nov  ) but I've had a particularly tough time & needed to take time out. As our last tx was supposed to be our last attempt, the failure hit particularly hard. Weeks later I lost my furbaby Fred after 16 years so suffered another almighty kick when I couldn't have been much lower than I already was. Other family problems etc have made it a difficult & exhausting few months but hey I'm out on the other side & getting myself sorted out.

DF said no further tx (& for good reasons) but me, you know me, always ready to go again  I thought a bit of  &  & lots of  might persuade him but as he has been a little stubborn I decided that the subtle approach wasn't for me so I went for a bit of  & lots  &  instead  He is off to Iraq May-Dec so this year is a no-go but I'm hopeful at a 5th attempt early next year. In the meantime I'm going to try & have some investigations, have a follow up appt with my cons & look at a new clinic, all things pointing in the right direction.

Rarah - Hope your cold is better. How did your scan go yesterday?   Any idea on when EC might be? And I've never heard of having an enema before EC glad my clinic didn't do them, I've had 4  
Kizzymouse - So sorry to read your news poppet   hope you are coping ok & back on the up. Reading your profile you have your wedding to plan & look forward to in June  how fab & exciting, and then you are going to do tx again. Everything will be crossed for 3rd time lucky for you & the best wedding gift imaginable    
Spooks -  as you start IVF next month, hope it's first time lucky for you. I had 2 good & 2 bad ec's but even the bad ones couldn't have been that bad otherwise I wouldn't have done it again would I  If there is anything I can help you with please feel free to pm me  I don't claim to know it all but having done it 4 times I have learnt quite a bit.
Doods - Hiya hun, how are you?   Can't believe you're 32 weeks already, time is flying by isn't it. Is all going well? What's your date? And how is the beautiful Lola, I think an updated piccie is in order, don't you!
Cal - Lots of luck to you as you start a FET sometime soon    hope you're ok.
Nova - Sister & SIL pregnant, we've all been there  & know how you are feeling. It's completely natural so don't be hard on yourself, it will be your turn soon  Everything is crossed for you, hoping you can make it a triple family celebration, things happen in 3's you know  Good luck for your scan tomorrow, keep us updated of your progress.
WTBAM - Ooooh massive congratulations to you & DH      twins how exciting   I hope you're scan has gone well today & that you are able to relax a little now & begin to enjoy your pregnancy. Please keep us informed of your journey, take care  
Matt-is-my-life & Leicesterlou - Hello ladies & welcome aboard  Sorry to hear that IUI hasn't worked for you but unfortunately it's all part of the learning curve & tx rollercoaster. I did it 3 times myself so know exactly where you are coming from  The odds are greater with IVF & ICSI & I hope that you are both first time luck ladies   We're a mixed thread at the moment, some newbies doing tx, a few oldies inbetween tx etc, however we have all gained a lot of knowledge & are only too willing to help with any questions/concerns you may have. The girls are great for support & keeping spirits up & I hope you enjoy being here. Good luck & ask away 

Erica.xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

ERIKA - thanks for the welcome, my you can type honey!  I am Looking forward to getting to know you all  , sorry about your tx, get working on DF , you sound very positive so well done and keep those spirits up xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

It's a pleasure Louise   
Apparently I talk quite alot too  
You'll love the girls, they really are a great bunch but watch out that you don't get dragged into the naughty gang, Cally is the ringleader  Thankfully she's on holiday at the moment so she's   (that's rare believe me). Murtle is also a naughty girl but in a  kind of way. You'll see!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh I look forward to that I was in the naughty gang on the other thread....  And Murtle you definately sound like my kind of gal...


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hello everyone, I'd like to warn you about someone called leicesterlou who may be posting on here soon -she's crazy      Oh lou I didn't see you there     
Erika - thanks I'm sure I'll be taking you up on your offer once my tx is imminent. 
Matt is my life (can I call you MIML?) - all the best for your next tx.   
much love to all, spooks


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Spooks, how are you honey, so tell me your waiting for IVF to start?  Tell me all....


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all   
Hope everyone is well & happy today. Roll on the weekend eh   

Sounds like Leicesterlou is going to fit in a treat on here  although she'll have to go some to take the crown away from Cally   

Have a good day all.xxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Can't believe I have just joined this thread and already I have a reputation to live up to


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Erika

Great to see you back again, sorry to hear about Fred.

I am currently downregging started last Friday so hopefully if my AF arrives soon I can get booked in for my first scan.

Hi Leicesterlou
I remember you from the Leicester thread, are you having treatment at the LRI ?

Hi to everyone else

Cal x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi cal, yes having tx at LRI ACU private although no difference I don't think except in the cost obviously    Are you at the LRI?  How are you?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I guess the "Lou" in Leicester is for LOOPY  
Cal - Happy d/r, how is it going? Any sweats yet  I hope AF arrives soon for you, then the next stage can begin. Here's a little dance to help her along......... [fly]            [/fly]


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

ERIKA maybe you are right and my friends calls me Lou short for Louise


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh  I was right   
When I posted yesterday I called you Louise I knew that was your name dafty   
Boy are you going to be entertaining!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

God I am so thick aren't


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

You said it, not me  
Louise


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Lou

Yes I am having treatment at LRI also private now as we have to pay which is a bit of a shock to the wallet!  Our first go was funded along with our 2 IUI's.  Which consultant are you under?  

Erika
Thanks for the dance, I haven't had an sweats yet just feel really tired even though I am sleeping for England.  I can hardly stay awake at work, everyone thinks I have been out all night partying, if only they knew!!!  

Cal x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Lucky you Cal we didn't get any funding as DH has 2 grown up kids, we are under Mr N so we paid for the IUI and now going onto IVF/ICSI egg share.


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi All,

No time to ctach up but welcome to the newbies and here's a follie dance for the stimmers

           

Erica - good to see you hon. New piccie just for you.  

Hi to everyone else.

D x


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Doods- lovely photo - If I show it to my clinic do you think they can reserve me one?


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Spooks - I hear there's a new model due for delivery to you in February    .

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh Doods thank you   
What a beautiful photo (must take after her mom   ) & Lola has grown up soooooo much.
Please can I place an order for one next year       any model & quantity will do, I'm not picky. I would have one this year but DF would be upset, what a shocker after being away for 6 months    

E.xxxxxxxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hello everyone - it's so quiet on here, hope everyone is well - is everyone just waiting for tx - feels as bad as the 2ww for me - I'm itching to get going (until I get my needle pack!) 
take care all, love spooks


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cally - Yep I've missed you like a hole in the head  Like I said I'm not picky even with friends, I like to help those in need  you know cap, fits, wear it! Glad you've found a new thread although I do feel for them, hope it's a quiet one as they won't get a word in edgeways  Bet it was a long 2 weeks for all those people in Goa too!     for 3rd time lucky & let DH rest, he worked hard enough on holiday   

Love to all,

Erica.xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Cally - welcome back have been told alot about you and couldn't wait to catch up, good holiday??


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice to see you posting Erica xx, Murtle you ok ?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cal, 
Oh hun I'm so sorry     to read your news. I've just looked for your last posts as I knew you were doing tx around now. I'm sorry that your embies didn't survive the thaw  I hope you are starting to feel a little stronger each day & that you have more of an idea about future plans. I know it's only been 2 weeks but I always drive myself  when I don't know where I'm going & start to feel better when I have a plan. Thinking of you  & look forward to "seeing" you again soon, whenever you are ready. Just remember we are here for love & support if you want us. Take care poppet.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

It's   on here, where has everyone gone. Can't let us drop onto page 2   

Doods - Only 2 weeks to go     Hope all is good with you & Lola   
Spooks - Any news on when your tx will start   Are you excited?  I always get excited, it's a little adventure  very emotional with lots of ups & downs but so worth it for the right outcome   
Candy -    How's you? And your gorgeous boys?
Leicesterlou - How are you? Besides  that is! We are halfway through April now so not long until your tx starts       bet you can't wait.
Cally -       you must be at least treble your mental age now    
Murtle - It's April. Where are you?   And what are you up to? I've pm'd you & you seem to have disappeared into thin air. If you're doing something on the sly you're going to get a  young lady! Hurry up & get in touch missus  

Have a good day all.

Erica.xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hello Erika - it's good to see this thread active again - I'm off for tea now but will post later or tomorrow   love to all


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi girls

I have had my bloods back waiting to hear from the clinic now as to when can get started assuming my bloods are ok to egg share.  Watch this space....


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Spooks & Leicesterlou   

Looking forward to you both starting tx, it's exciting & seems ages since there have been tx journeys to follow on here. We will support you both all the way & help & advise as much as can.
                                                  
Lots of   to you both.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thanks ERIKA, we have our planning meeting on 10th May, getting excited now....


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

It's great to have a plan Lou  & the 10th May isn't too far away is it.
I shall look forward to hearing all about it.
Have a nice weekend.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Erica - that's right I think we will need to plan because of the egg share, and not sure if we will start before June but I am happy with that.

Hope you also have a good weekend


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi erika and Lou - well that turned out to be a long tea!  
I'm not sure of my tx dates yet, at my clinic you attend an open evening and then tx begins. I was told I should be going to the OE at the end of the month but that's fast approaching and I haven't heard yet. I have phoned twice and was told it was coming up soon so it's just a waiting game (again).
I've been going to acupuncture to feel like I'm doing something positive towards IVF and I'm really enjoying it. 
Hopefully it won't be much longer for me to wait. 
Is there anyone else about to embark on their tx? 
As I had medicated IUI the first time (and a follicle reduction thrown in for good measure) I'm hoping IVF won't be that different. I was worried about it but I feel like I've been waiting so long now I just want to get on with it. I've also read IVF diaries and that has put my mind at ease. 
Lou - how are you feeling about it all as it'll be your first time too? 

Have a good weekend erika, lou and anyone else reading   
spooks


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Spooks, I am quiet nervous about the whole thing but like you just want to get started!!


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

that's one heck of a shower you got there lou


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Can i join you here?

I have just had my 6th iui fail.

I am about to start the long protocol and feel totally useless.
I will be starting once my AF has arrived and i am scared.
I know what it involves but am finding it hard to come to terms with being infertile. I must come into the unexplained category, as all my tests were good and that is the reason for so many iuis...which i feel by the ways are a waste of time after 4.

I cant think of anywhere else to post at the moment!

Sorry.

Pip


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Pipgirl - so sorry to see your post on this page, I have been reading your diary but didn't log on yesterday    .
It took me a while to accept I was having IVF (for opposite reasons to you really)  I feel like I haven't given IUI enough of a chance but as I was near the top of the NHS list it was recommended I just wait for that as it's got the best chance of working. I know someone on another board had to have 12 DIUI's before her clinic moved onto D IVF. 

This doesn't help you I know but I just wanted to say that if your tests are all okay there is hope IVF will work for you  -    I can't imagine how you're feeling at the moment as you have been here so many times but I am thinking of you and your DP. 
Take Care of each other, speak soon, spooks xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods -    Huge congratulations to you, DH & Lola on the birth of baby Isaac Arran. He looks totally scrummy in the photo, just like his big sis. Hope you are all doing well, lots of love   
Spooks - Any news on that open evening yet  Most clinics start with some sort of open evening/group chat. You get to learn so much & ask lots of questions, hopefully it will help to put your mind at ease a little. It really isn't that bad, it can't be, I'm going to do it for a 5th time! Hows the acu? I found it soooooooo relaxing & they are so many positive stories about women who have done it with tx. Hope you're going to be one of them   
Candy -   love to you & the boys.
Leicesterlou -   for your cons appt on Saturday, I hope it goes well & that you get the tx & timescales that you are after   
Murtle - A bucket load of                             to you my lovely girl, I'm rooting for you but understand that you are trying to switch off a little more this cycle   Please keep me updated, you don't seem to want to reply to my pm  Wishing you ALL the luck in the world, we are due a good year full of good news & you & Jess can start it off        
Pipgirl - Hello & welcome aboard  I'm so sorry to hear that you have had 6 failed IUI's  & know how you feel about starting IVF, it's very daunting isn't it. But please don't worry sweetheart it really isn't half as bad as you imagine & will be worth it when you get that   at the end of it. I too fall into the "unexplained infertility" group, an easy cop out if you ask me. I've done Clomid, 3 IUI's (my cons felt that if it didn't work after 3 it was better to move on) 1 IVF, 3 ICSI's & 1 FET. I'm only telling you that because if there is anything I can help you with please ask, do it via pm if you want to but don't worry & get upset by yourself, so many of us can help you  The thread is a bit quiet now but so many girls "pop" in & they are all lovely & very willing to help, there is always someone to answer a question or to give a hug when needed. We will help you all we can, you are not alone.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Any news Leicesterlou   
Hope your appt went well


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi, am I able to join you all?   I’ve been on the IUI TTC thread so there are a couple of familiar faces to me. This thread seems a little quieter so I may have a chance at keeping up  

We’ve had 3 IUI cycles and are now moving on to IVF which is our decision. Our IUI cycles have all been performed locally but as we live outside of the UK we have to travel to London for IVF treatment.   We have our initial consultation on Tuesday 27th and I’m starting to feel excited about it all, though also a little paranoid! I have asked my local clinic to fax off our bloods, scans etc but I’m worried that we will get there and they won’t have any of our records. I think that I will call tomorrow to make sure that they have been received.

My other concern is that the London clinic have requested a SA from my DH within the past year. It was initially done in April 07, since then we have had IUI which has meant that a sperm report is produced, do you think this is sufficient or do you think that he should have a new SA done?? I just don’t want to get there and not have all the correct information and have to delay tx by returning for another initial consultation – if you see what I mean.

Do you think that we will be told timescales straight away? Also, at what stage in a normal cycle would we start, is it CD1  I have so many questions, if anyone has any tips or advice about what to expect or ask at our consultation I would be more than happy to hear from you.    

It seems that there will be a few of us starting tx for the first time so it will be good to keep in touch and support each other.  

    and      to all, ww.


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello wiggywoo, I'm afraid I'm rather clueless with all this!!!
Sorry I can't help you about the tests etc. but I'm sure your clinic won't mind you phoning - are you private or NHS?'s
As far as I know IVF tx begins on CD 21 (please step in someone if I'm wrong) - there's a really good link about IVF procedures - I'll see where it is and post it - it gives a brief explanation of tx.  
This thread is quite quiet but people do pop on now and again,

love to everyone   spooks x


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi wiggywoo,
If you go into 
MAIN AREA
IVF GENERAL CHIT CHAT FOR UK
LINK TO IVF PROCEDURE INFO

it makes it sound like a piece of cake  
(old timers - please don't tell me otherwise - ignorance is bliss!)


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Many thanks for your replies Spooks.   Hope you are doing ok.....do you have any dates yet to start tx??

We don't fall under the NHS, our IUI's that were done locally were all covered by our local health care system but as soon as IVF is mentioned you have to get the cheque book out! It is a little frustrating to pay for the same person to do the same blood test as last month but we always knew that would be the case.

We are going to the Lister Clinic in London. I've spoken to them a couple of times today to confirm that they have received the results of our bloods, scans etc from our local clinic, and guess what, nope they haven't! Not a huge surprise to me, for some reason I had this gut feeling that it hadn't been done, despite me checking locally, twice! Now they are telling me that our results are irrelevent because they were done last year.      After a few   of frustration I have called the Lister and managed to book in for an ultrasound and dh to have SA half an hour before our consultation. I feel more confident knowing that they will be done there and not having to rely on someone else to fax the results over. The problem that this leaves is that I will not be able to have new FSH/LH/Oestradiol bloods etc done as I'm not going to be CD2 until the day after our consultation. I guess I'll just have to get them done and have them faxed over. 

Sorry for the rant, I was feeling so positive and excited about our consultation, nothing to do with the fact that we are making a weekend of it and I get paid on Fri of course   , but now I am just feeling frustrated and asking myself why people have to make these things more difficult, are we not going through enough as it is !?!?!?!?

Hello to everyone else that I haven't "met" yet, I'm not normally this whingey I promise.

Have a lovely evening,


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi all,

Just wanted to pop on to say thanks to Spooks, Erica and Murtle for your messages.

Life is hectic but wonderful here - thanks. Lola loves her little brother (a bit too much at times).

Not really had time to catch up on this thread but am always thinking of you   .

Love to all,

D x


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi doods lovely to hear from you    hope all is well

Wiggy woo - i know how frustrating all this is. I've had numerous ups and downs and am sure there'll be many more to follow - all I know is - you can't rely on anyone to do their jobs properly. it's not usually the individuals fault but then there's no one to hold accountable so everyone just gets away with things. My advice is to double check everything yourself and don't see yourself as being a pain = the clinic is there to provide you with a service and you are entitled to find out what's going on. I only now realise this after taking advice from my acupuncturist (poor woman hears all my woes!!!) 
So phone all you like becasue it's the only way to get things done. 
   OOOh I sound like a rght stroppy so and so!

try to stay  
 you're appointment has come through
 you're results will be up to date and relevant

 you're having a weekend away
lots of shopping will be done (I assume)

I wish I could take this     attitude about my own appointments  
One little thing going wrong tips me over the edge - like not getting in the nearest car park or getting lost in the hospital or the lift not working !!! 

My advice about your other results is to get them e-mailed or sent to you if possible and at least then you know you can send themself yourself too. -just don't read anything into them and start imagining all sorts of worst case scenarios   

I've been told my open eveing is mid-june then tx should begin ASAP (day 21) which will be in July - only thing is I was told this over the phone and am now panicking as I haven't received written confirmation - so at the end of the week I'm going to phone again to see when I should have it by. 

Hope all goes well and you';re feeling a bit positive about things, take care,


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Spooks,

Thank you so much for your kind words of encouragement - that's just what I needed   Don't worry you don't sound stroppy at all!! 

I'm trying to concentrate on the positive points that you have mentioned. I know what you mean about not imagining the worst when given any results, I was given copies of some mine today from my Lap & Dye last year, I think it must have been written in a foreign language!!   

DH and I have been for our HIV and Hep bloods today, so hopefully we should have the results of those in time for Tuesday.

So now I just have to plan which shops I'm going to visit whilst we're away for the weekend     

Not long til your open evening, 2 and a bit weeks, it will come around in no time. My advice is to listen to your own advice and call them for confirmation in writing of the open evening   It's funny isn't it, it's so easy to tell other people what to do, my biggest worry is that I will start crying on the phone when they won't do things that I need them to - I'm such a wuss like that   

Take care, ww


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods - Hello you   Fab photo of Lola & Isaac she really is a doting sister isn't she. Hope you are all ok, I appreciate how busy you are but don't loose touch. Take care   
Spooks - How are you? So you've got an appt mid-June  & are looking to start IVF just after? I've got so much on my mind & haven't been around as much as usual so I need reminding   I think this is your 1st IVF & I really hope you are one of the 1st time lucky ladies      
Wiggywoo - Sorry but I   everytime I read your name as that's the nickname we had for our pet dog when I used to live at home. Don't worry I'm sure you're just as cute   Anyway, hello & welcome to the thread   Wishing you lots of   with IVF & your appt on Tuesday. Please feel free to ask as many questions as you like I'll try & help all I can. Like you I did 3 IUI's before moving onto IVF & then onto ICSI. I'm looking to do my 5th IVF/ICSI cycle next year so have picked up a bit of knowledge along the way plus there are lots of other lovely ladies on here only too willing to help  It's a rollercoaster ride but so worth it & it really isn't that bad, would I have done it so many times if it was   Please don't worry too much, it's natural to have concerns but don't stress yourself out. I guess you will talk timescales on Tuesday & I hope you get to start when you want to  The first time I did IVF I was scanned on CD1 & then injections started (as Spooks said) on CD21. You need to ask whether you will be doing long or short protocol, you have to d/r (down reg) with long protocol, it's like going through the menopause & knocks out your own hormones giving the hospital control of your cycle. With short protocol there is no d/r as it works with your cycle. I have only ever done long protocol. There is lots I could say but I don't want to waffle on willy nilly   so I'll just wait for you to ask questions Wiggy   (oops sorry!) Wishing you all the luck in the world, hope you & Spooks make it a double celebration on this thread   

Erica.xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Erica & Spooks,

It's so good to hear from people who have been through it all and have survived   I'm not in the slightest offended about your dog also being called Wiggywoo, my family nickname started off as wiggins (haven't got a scooby why   ) and now I get called any derivative of wiggy by dh. In fact when we both worked at the same place (many years ago, it's where we met) some of our mutual friends used to call me Wiggin Bottom - how embarassing is that  

I'm feeling more relaxed about Tuesday now as I think that I have all the information I can get from our local clinic, including my July 07 blood tests. I feel as prepared as I can be, have read through the procedure and the list of questions on here, so I guess now I just have to wait and see what they say. Desperately hoping that we will be able to start with my next cycle which is also due on Tuesday. If not, I may consider another IUI locally, especially as I don't think that we will have to pay for it.

Spooks, have you received your written confirmation of the open evening yet?? If not, get on the phone to them tomorrow otherwise you'll have to wait til Tuesday....

Hope you all have lovely bank holiday weekends


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quickie - wiggy woo - yes I got the letter today thanks! 

erika - I'm hoping I'm a first time lucky gal too   
and I'm hoping you're a 5th time lucky IVF/ICSI lady


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi wiggy woo - hope the appointment went well  
Hello erika - hope you're okay  

I'm having a wobbly about IVF - worried it won't work mainly    but that's only natural I suppose - all my PMA has vanished at the moment but I'm hoping once I get going I'll feel a bit better - really hoping I'm a first time lucky gal cos I don't know if I'll have the strength to go on with this tx malarkey!
 love to everyone else, spooks


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I had a great bank holiday weekend girls thank you  I went to visit my brother in Cork (CORK not COURT, 2 people that I have spoken to have asked me "why what have you done?"  

Wiggy or shall I call you Wiggin  How did your appt go? You've gone quiet hope they didn't scare you, it's really ok. Thought you would be here with lots of questions or bragging about a start date. Hurry up & fill us in, not literally of course    

Spooks - Right missus you can have a     to start off with we don't want any of that not working nonsense you haven't started yet! Then you can have millions of          to help you get the positive feeling back. You can also have a few     for being nervous & worried but please don't stress. You are already looking at the finish line, DON'T. Focus on little steps. First of all you will d/r so think about that. When you have your d/r scan you need a thin lining so think about achieveing that first. Then you will stim. At that point concentrate on growing lots of healthy follies. As they get bigger you will be given an EC date, that's when you should focus on how many perfect eggs are going to come out of those follies. Then there is fertilisation, ET, the 2ww etc do you see what I mean  Don't worry about the outcome at this stage, look at each stage as & when you're doing it otherwise you'll drive yourself   Remember I'll help & support all I can please don't be afraid to ask anything. Here's to 1st time lucky for you  & 5th for me  I'm late for everything   Take care.

Erica.xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Spooks and Erica,  

Right. I have just read this post back and it’s a long one, so be warned!!!

Ha ha ha ha, am loving the Wiggin bottom   

Spooks, I’m sorry to hear that you’re feeling a bit down about things, I think that it is natural to be honest. As I can’t even begin to respond even half as well as Erica I’m just going to say that I whole heartedly agree with everything she says and that we are here if you need us. I constantly hear tx being described as being an emotional rollercoaster as we are constantly up and down about it. Don’t beat yourself up about it    

AAM:   Our weekend in London went well, managed to do quite a bit of shopping, fortunately DH loves shoe shopping   so we both came home with new shoes, 2 pairs for him, 1 pair for me and a couple of pairs of trousers, 3 tops and some undies all for me as well – not bad eh!!!     We also did a few touristy things, watched We Will Rock You, the Queen musical which was amazing and a few museums.

Oh yeah, we also had our initial consultation as well!!   

I spent the day before trying not to burst into tears because I was so worried about how it would go and it was all for nothing. The clinic were so friendly and kind, DH had an SA, I had an ultrasound and bloods and all was fine there. 

Basically, because I am still considered young they did say that there would be nothing wrong in trying naturally for a while longer, but as we’ve already been trying for 3.5 years and DH is older than me neither of us want to wait. So, as I was CD4 on the day I started taking the pill that day which I have to take for at least 14 days, then I have a baseline scan to determine if I need to carry on taking it or if I can start d/r. I have my scan booked for next Wed so fingers crossed that it will be ok (not quite sure what they need to see for it to be ok though) and then we can move on to the next stage. 

I am trying to do as you say Erica and just concentrate on what I am doing at the moment and getting to the next scan but I have had my mind wonder forwards to what it will be like on the 2ww and getting that result, I know that if it is a bfn I will be devastated. But then having said that in some ways, perhaps doing it a second time and knowing what to expect might not be soooo awful, for me it’s the not knowing how I will respond to the drugs and therefore book time off work/the cattery/flights/hotel and everything else that I will need to organise to go away for EC and ET. DH’s job takes him a way a lot and he’s having to keep his work diary free for most of July just-in-case. 

We have sent off the hundreds of consent forms today, and I guess the reason that I have been quiet since is that there was a lot to take in and decide (mainly about what to do with the embryos that aren’t put back etc) and I found it all over whelming. It took a few days for everything to sink in.

Right, I better finish off here because I logged on for 5 mins and that was 20 mins ago and I have stacks of ironing and house work that I need to do.

Big hugs and speak soon, Wiggy xxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi just a quickie as bed is calling  
wiggy woo I was so impressed with your shopping I forgot all about your appointment news    glad everything is moving for you  

    huge thanks to Erika - that was exactly what I needed - your advice is spot on and really cheered me up - thanks  . I'm sure I'll have loads of questions soon to be keeping you busy with,
Night, night , love spooks


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Spooks,

How are things with you,   have you managed to find your fighting spirit   Not too long now til the open evening.....

 and have a lovely weekend.

Hi Erica, have a fab weekend too, any plans??

DH is away at the mo, though he's back tonight and away again on Sunday     Starting to get a bit fed up with my own company so may have to gate crash some friends or family next week


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Doods    & a belated      Well done you.. Hope all is well.. Lola & Isaac look soooo cute xxx

Wiggy          to you.. Here's too 1st Time lucky   If you have any questions.. were here to help   I remember my first attempt.. I just started a new job 2 days prior to D/R.. it was fine.. I didn't enjoy the injections.. the 1st time i had to self inject it took me an hour.. & the 2nd day DH had gone out.. So Erica   to make sure I was OK   but they got so much easier.. I found Dr made me   & the stimming was OK.. but EC was fantastic with sedation   it's an exciting/terrifying experience.. but in my opinion no harder than IUI.. just slight discomfort at ET..     xxx

Spooks... When do you start? xxxx

Erica   xxxxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all    

Jilly, thanks for your message of encouragement, it's very much appreciated   What stage are you at, or are you having a break for now?

Spooks, how are things, haven't heard from you in a while.... ........is it your open evening next week?? Hope that is still the case and that you can then get started straight away  

Erica, Hello    hope you're fine and dandy.

AAM: Well I had my first scan today which was faxed off to Lister with me only having to chase once, so I think that is a result  

I then went to collect my meds from the pharmacy, having taken in the prescription on Monday, to be told that they don't have any supply of Nafarelin which is my d/regging sniffer that I need to start tomorrow   Not v. happy with the pharmacy, felt they could have told me on Monday, but anyway, they suggested an alternative ( Suprecur) that Lister agreed, they then faxed a new prescription to my local clinic and they then need to write out a new prescription (as we have our own Government - v. silly and complicated) which I then need to take back to the pharmacy tomorrow. By this point I could feel that stress levels were starting to rise only to find out that the lady at our local clinic had the afternoon off and the consultant who needs to sign it was in the hospital this afternoon     

Lister then called to say that my scan results were fine, my lining was 8 which was thicker than they hoped, but as I am stopping the OCP tonight (thank goodness, hate it) and starting d/regging tomorrow I should have AF in a couple of days and therefore it should thin out nicely. 

Phew, so after all those numerous calls, I have to book in for another scan next week to decide when to start stimming.

I wanted to ask you lovely ladies who have been through this before, at this stage is there anything I should be doing, diet or lifestyle wise to put myself in the best position I take a pre-preganancy multi vit each day, try really hard to drink water (prob manage 1.5L) and do yoga and pilates and some cycling or light jogging. I am led to believe that pineapple juice etc comes later, is that for the stimming stage as well as 2ww, and also did I see somewhere about drinking milk?? I really hate all nuts so haven't done the brazil nut thing, just wondered if any of you knew of a good alternative

That's all from me for now, hope everyone's well and in good spirits,

Wiggy


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello all  
Wiggy- nothing is ever straight forward is it Glad it all got sorted in the end and hope everything goes well. 
Sorry can't help with your questions though  
Erica - hope you're doing well  

All about me - got home from work to find letter cancelling my open evening    am phoning them tomorrow        sorry I'm not more cheerful!


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Spooks, didn't want to read your message and disappear,  I can't believe they have cancelled your open evening, how very dare they, you've been waiting for this for ages       Give them a call, do you have to attend an oe, can't you just have a consultation, it would be more personal that way anyway..............ohhhh I feel so angry and upset for you, you're so right, nothing is straight forward is it.

Let us know how you get on,


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello ladies..................

Spooks - Ahhhhhh hunny I'm so sorry that your appt got cancelled    It's horrible when you build yourself up & get yourself ready only to be disappointed at the 11th hour      With everything revolving around our cycle & being eager to get going, cancelled appts/cycles always hit hard. I guess you have   your clinic? I hope they have managed to book you a new appt   which isn't too far away. Time is flying by & we are almost half way throught the year   so whenever your appt is it will be here before you know it poppet. Glad I made you feel better about tx  it really is a rollercoaster but one worth embracing. I'll be happy to help all I can when you get started. Keep your chin up   
Jilly - D/R wore poor DH out  but at least he knows how to arouse you   Hope you're ok & have had a good week, got the vouchers yet   
WiggyWoo - So pleased to hear that your appt went better than you thought   didn't I tell you it wasn't so bad! I'm glad you're thinking small steps, one stage at a time but of course it is natural for your mind to wander to the 2ww & ultimate outcome sometimes. Please remember that your 1st IVF is very much a learning curve for both you & your clinic. For example I got 16 eggs but only one embryo  I was overjoyed at the number of eggs but distraught at only having a single embryo. In a few eggs more than   had gone in so they were no use & the others just hadn't broken through the shells. This showed that ICSI would be better for us. On our 2nd cycle we collected 19 eggs & 13 fertilised   a far better result. Do you see what I mean? You learn about the IVF procedure, the clinic about your responses to drugs etc. Should you have to do it more than once (fingers crossed that you're going to be 1st time lucky with Spooks    ) then you will find it so much easier as you will know what's in store & how you respond. I too d/r on Suprecor on all txs & found it fine, hope you are too. The only thing I really suffered were mega hot flushes, I've got a story I'll tell you about that next time   as this post is going on a bit. As for milk, pineapple juice, vitamins etc it is all a personal choice & you must do what you are happy with don't look back saying "what if". If you go to the "Index" then "Peer Support" then "During Treatment" you will see lots of similar questions with all sorts of responses. Personally I hate pineapple & couldn't drink the quantity of milk suggested but I did take vitamins & went to acupuncture which I found a great help with relaxation. I've got a pm with some recommendations for vitamins so I'll sort it out & send it to you  

I'm ok, just wishing the weeks away to August bank holiday when I will see DF again. I've got a nice weekend, girlie night tonight for my sisters birthday then I am having my nieces & nephew for a sleepover tomorrow not sure who is going to have more fun them or Auntie   

Have a good weekend all,

Erica.xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Erika - thanks for you post - you are so supportive   
I'm not as   today -I feel badly let down by my clinic and have spoken to some other places and think I may go to one of them. This isn't a knee jerk reaction - there are a number of issues I have and I keep saying 'if one more thing gets cancelled/ delayed/ messed up' I'll think about going elsewhere and now I feel like I have no trust in my clinic. 
I tried to phone my clinic and not get off the pone til I had what I wanted and guess what - there was no answer    

I can have an appointment at a different clinic next week and they will give me a starting date which is all I want really.  I will have to pay thousands for the privilidge but I really need to get going now - the strain, because of the uncertainty, on me and Dh is unbearable   

Is your Df in the armed forces? (or prison   - ooh perhaps I shouldn't post that -sorry if he is) it must be hard being away from each other    expecially when trying to fit tx in.  
Thanks once again - you are so kind and helpful. 
August is not long away  

wiggy - hope you're okay and the sniffing is going well     

Jilly   how you doing?

love spooks x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Spooks, how are you getting on   I think it is reasonable to be considering another clinic, if they have let you down, more than once as you said, then I can understand that your trust in them is wavering. It's such a difficult thing, going through all of this, I know that each morning I wake up and immediately think what CD am I, how long til next scan etc, and I know that my DH doesn't think anything like this during the day - until I tell him that is     The point that I'm not making very well, is that these things will put a strain on relationships because no-one else feels it like you will - and all of us ff's as well. I say, chat with your DH, and if you are not totally happy and confident with your choices, make some decisions together and if that means looking at another clinic then I would say go for it. It is important that you start off with the right, positive frame of mind. Of course, I realise that I'm not taking into account any costs here, and as we just got a reminder in the post today of how much our treatment is going to cost it's difficult to ignore. God I ramble on so much...... 

Hi Jilly & Erica, as always such a great source of information and encouragement, what would we do without you   Oh, Erica, I'm also intrigued about your DH, though have to say if mine is away for more than 2 nights I'm useless, so my heart goes out to you  

Not a lot happening with me, AF arrived today, hurrah, hopefully my lining will have gone down more by Thurs when I have my next scan. DH and I have needle lessons on Wed, wish us luck!!!

Wiggy xx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Spooks... Love the message to Erica.. Is DF in the Armed forces or Prison   Actually Erica will say he is in the Forces.. but actually he has been sectioned   poor lad   wouldn't you if you had to live with Erica     

Wiggy   Get you all ready to go..  & letting DH do the injections  They don't hurt.. & I was a needlephobiac prior to ICSI.. I very nearly passed out when having a jab for a Hol.. & then 2 years later I was doing 4 jabs a day for TX..   The funny thing about cycling is how fast the it goes... Ask about the egg collection.. if its while sedated your going love it   I physically had to be restrained on my 1st EC I could feel something going on & decided I wanted to watch.. only to forget everything that had happened.. on my 2nd sedation I kept going on that I wasn't sedated properly & I wanted more drugs      

Erica.. Wow that was a long post was that Chapter one   How did Girlie night go? xxxxxxxxxxx

Wiggy & Spooks     to you both.. If you need any questions just Yell.. xxxxxxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
i have just recently got my ivf referal apointment through and thought i would join in here on this thread 
my appointment is at st barts and is on the 2nd july so not to long to wait , im not sure what to expect or what to ask spose i will have to just wait on the day and i know i will forget something!! 
was wondering if there was anyone else on this thread also at barts?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello ladies   & Jilly....................

Spooks - I really don't blame you for looking at other clinics I am doing the same at the moment. It is so important to feel comfortable & like you are being well looked after  I'm sure the extra money is worth it when you are treated well. Like you, money is an issue but at my recent follow up I left feeling like just a number & not an individual. I was also told I only had a 10% chance of getting pregnant  I appreciate your chances decline with age but we are all different & have different responses so age is not the only issue & I do respond well. Anyway the clinic I'm now looking at is the one I wanted to go to in the first place but didn't because it's further to travel & more expensive. Funny how things change   I'm going to an open evening next week so keeping my dream alive & plans on the back burner until DF gets back.  he is in the forces, based in Germany (so our time together is permanently limited) but in Iraq at the moment. He is away for 7 months   May - December but home for 2 weeks at the end of August (explains the ticker). I can't wait for August bank holiday but want Christmas to come even more     with your appt next week, please keep us updated on how things are going.
Wiggy - Oh yes, it does take over your life unfortunately & as the woman you feel it so much more. I don't mean that as an insult to the men but for the woman life becomes all about appts, scans, what CD it is etc men don't have to think about that, women just remind them of it  The journey is hard for both men & women but in very different ways so talking & being open about feelings & thoughts is very important. It is an incredible strain on a relationship but so worth it when you get a  Me & DF had some corking arguments but always at the worst possible time, right around a tx failure. That's because we both felt the same hurt but reacted totally differently each one struggling to understand the others reaction. We have learnt so much about ourselves & each other whilst going through this journey & believe we are stronger & closer than ever  Wiggy & Spooks keep the communication going & you'll be just fine   Good luck for your scan Thu & injection training tomorrow it really isn't as bad as you think, honest   I hate needles with a passion & when I found out I'd got to learn to inject I wanted to cry, I felt like a right (.)(.) Once I'd done the 1st one on my own I realised it wasn't so bad & I felt daft for getting so worked up. Some clinics prescribe an auto-injector where you load the needle & just press a button to release it, ask if you think it will help. Good luck hun.
Zoie - Hello   & welcome aboard. It's nice to have another newbie & for those of us not doing tx at the moment we can follow journies & help all we can  Please ask all the questions you want, no matter how silly you think they might be, remember we were beginners once so had the same concerns & asked the same questions. If it bothers you, it's not silly   I hope you continue to post here, but being as you asked I know that on the IVF board there is a "St Barts IVF'ers" thread so you might want to post there too   
Jilly - I shouldn't but did    at DF being sectioned! In fact I should be having you as a mate! The girlie night was lovely thanks, a good laugh & the beer was flowing  That was Friday, Saturday was Auntie night & just as much fun but in a totally different way. I had my 2 nieces & nephew from 4pm & for an overnight stay. It was lovely  they make me so happy & laugh so much. Poor DH fancy sending him to the post office  I did check with DF & they do get handed the boxes   

Have a good day all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Erica, Jilly, Spooks, Zoie and all.......... 

Spooks, haven't heard from you in a few days, how's things? Did you make any decisions about which clinic to go for?? Hope you're alright  

Erica & Jilly, your messages make me   you're so funny and so informative, the perfect combination!     Erica, I guess that you are used to your DH being away for long periods of time, but it must play havoc with treatment and your cycle, how do you cope with it?? I would be useless. Hope the open evening goes well next week and that you have lots of new, positive energies. 

Zoie, good luck with your treatment     and shout if you have any questions, the lovely ladies on here are wonderful at responding with answers from personal experiences. Keep in touch with you are getting on, I'm not at St Barts but being as we are at different clinics it woud be interesting to know how others do things.

AAM!!!! Slight concern this morning as my consultant was called into an emergency c-section so I couldn't have my scan as planned. Anyway all ended well and I went in this afternoon for it. My lining was down from 8 to 3.5 so I was told that I had responded well. By the time I left there and drove home (about 15 mins) they had faxed my results to Lister and Lister called to tell me what to do next - amazing, something actually worked properly for a change     I start my stimms today, Gonal 225 injections once a day, and have a scan and bloods on Tues 24th. I was told that ec could be between 10 -16 days but they will give me more idea on Tues, 10 days isn't far away, starting to feel a little excited.   I know that they can't give me an exact date for a while yet but we have to tell work, book flights & hotel and arrange for our cat to go to the cattery, all in the middle of holiday season, it ain't gonna be easy     As far as the needle things goes, I think I'll be ok, our cat is diabetic so we have to inject her twice a day so I'm not as bothered as I would have been a few years back, in fact I think it will be easier for me to do it rather than Dh, he'll be coming at it from the wrong angle, so-to-speak  

So that's my news, have a lovely evening everyone and catch up again soon,

lot of love, wiggy xx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Wiggy.. Yeah   Yeah So your stimming tonight.. Wow... How are you feeling? Nervous & Excited.. EC is usually around day 13- 15    I was a late developer during stimming & my EC was day 16... but because i wasn't a great responder during IUI I had a feeling it would take me an extra couple of days.. Goodluck with injections.. plenty of fluids.. especially milk.. it's fab to see some action on this thread xxx

Erica.. Have you got rid of the bingo wings yet?    Has DF received your parcel yet? i'm getting very excited about mine arriving   If your feeling down I have a funny story.. but I cant post it here    but mine & your sense of humour differs.. chin/ssssssssss up girl August will soon be here   is it the clinic open evening next week? 

Spooks.. Where are you? any decsions made yet? xx

Zoie. not long till your appointment.. keep posting & we will all help & advise as much as possible.. I'm not longer doing treatment.. but post to help & amuse everyone xxxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hello just a quickie - no decisions yet but have 2 appointments so feel like I'm doing something. - will let you know how I get on, love to all    
Love spooks x 
PS Anyone know where I can buy a diabetic cat I could use the practise  !!!!  - sorry that was a joke - no offence meant


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Spooks

I didn't realise that you were awaiting Tx at IVFWales. This is where I have recently had my TX. I have also had Tx at LWC, both in Swansea and London. I am also registered with Bristol. Thought I would give my opinion on them all in case it helps.

*IVFWales*
I waited ages for my NHS turn &#8230;was referred in 2003, finally had an appointment in 2005 but this was just to decide if we needed ivf or iui (we had already paid privately for iui and had already undergone one round of icsi). Our free ivf go was due to tart in May 2006 but was delayed due to personal reasons. We were then booked on to start in November but was cancelled by the clinic due to lack of NHS funding. We experienced a lot of problems trying to communicate with this clinic so decided to stay private. However, I needed an operation in 2007 to remove a polyp from my uterus and this was carried out by the clinical director for the Women's unit at the Heath. My referral letter had come from the Bristol ReproMed. He was curious as to why we were travelling to Bristol for our Tx instead of using his services so we told him some of the problems we had encountered. He was furious and made some calls and got us to the top of the list again for our free go as soon as I had healed. He acknowledged that there were a lot of problems in this unit but since taking over he was working at improving it. He has replaced the embryology team, who I must say are absolutely fab. There are still a lot of problems on the admin side and communication is still a bit dodgy. However, once you are in the system it is great. Any extra tests etc are carried out as NHS so you don't get billed. The new embryology department is state of the art and the new team are excellent. The nurses are great, very friendly and caring. Doctors are always available to double check scans if needed or to answer queries. They are local so you won't need to travel too far for scans or after ec/et. On the negative side, they are usually running late for scans and you can wait over an hour&#8230;.that's because people like me take up a lot of time. They don't rush you so if you need an extra 10 mins during your consultation then you get it. Another negative is that you often have to chase them for test results etc. If they say they will ring you back they sometimes get distracted and forget about you so you have to phone them back. Also the clinic keeps moving....they are waiting for thier new departement to be finished. Their current home is inappropriate as it is the corridor to the maternity unit and is supposed to be moving later this month to the outpatients clinic. They will then be the other side of the hospital to the Emryology department. This may cause further delays with the staff having to move between the two areas.

*LWC*
I had my iuis at the Swansea clinic and 2 ICSIs in London. The scans for both were carried out in the satellite clinic in Cardiff. This is a nice small clinic where they can see you almost immediately. The nurse is absolutely lovely. However, a doctor is only available once or twice a week and the nurse makes most of the decisions with advice from the doctors over the phone. She is making decisions that perhaps she is not fully qualified to make and on our last ICSI with them we felt she made the wrong decision for us. The admin side is far more organised than IVFWales. The phone is nearly always answered and they do get back to you the same day. You need to travel to either Swansea or London for EC and ET. I had a number of issues with Swansea Unit&#8230;didn't find them very professional amongst other things. The London unit was superb but the drive there and back was a bit stressful, especially after ET. It also adds extra expense onto an already expensive procedure.

*Bristol*
Superb! We had an appointment almost straight away and were ready to start Tx immediately. The initial consultation was very thorough. However, the doc discovered a polyp on my uterus during a routine scan. We would have stayed with this clinic after my operation to remove the polyp but as I said earlier we were offered a free go at IVFWales. They have merged with another IVF clinic in Bristol and moved premises. I believe there was some teething problems earlier in the year but things have settled down now. They also have excellent stats!

I know you are really keen to get started ASAP but it is worth taking a few moments to weigh up the pros and cons for each clinic especially as you are about to spend a small fortune with them.

Don't know if any of that helps. Perhaps I've just confused you even more 

Hope it all works out for you

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


PS suggest you borrow Jilly to practice stabbing on


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you so much Murtle - it's really useful to hear from someone who's been to all the places.  
I know it's important for me to weigh up all the pros and cons and not just make snap decisions so hearing from you has been very helpful. 
I'm sorry your journey has been long and winding and hope everything works out for you soon  . 
I've got lots of things to think about and feel a bit more in control today which helps  
    love  all, speak soon, spooks x 

Thanks for the offer of Jilly (do you think she'd mind??)


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Spooks, if we are going to be away soon (and fingers crossed we will be) how about you come over here for a little holiday and look after my cat at the same time - lots of injection practise for you there      

She is of course a very smart cat who hates being injected and is very good at outsmarting her mummy and daddy when it is 'that' time each day   

Pleased to see that you are getting some good sound advice from those in the know and that you are having a better day today.

Wigs xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Now that sounds like a great idea    

Hope it all works out well for you too. How's it going on stimms? It doesn't seem like long ago that you were starting out. 

Slap on wrist for me as we live about 30 mins drive from clinic and I was moaning it was far away     naughty spooks


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

It's going well most of the time, the days between scans I've been feeling quite   but I do tend to have an over active imagination and this with me having lots of time to myself as DH is trying to cram all his work trips in isn't that great, I've been tending to dwell on the worst rather than the best out come.

Hey ho, I guess it's all part of the journey isn't it, let's just hope you and I don't have to spend too long on this road, eh 

Quick question for Jilly if she's around, I gather that now's the time to be drinking pineapple juice and milk as you said. I'm not a natural drinker and force myself to drink 1.5l of water a day (that's a real struggle) so on top of this how much milk and juice should I be having I think I'll have to work extra each day to make up for all the time I'll be on the loo!!!


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Spooks  I would mind.. 

Wiggy.. Pineapple juice.. (fresh) is for the 2ww.. just try & drink as much milk as poss without making yourself ill xxx
must dah beer is calling.. 

Murtle.. Great to see you posting   Will pm you next week xxxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Quick update from me as I've got to run off to pick DH up from the airport.

Had my scan and bloods today, and have been told to decrease the burselin from 3 sniffs a day to 2 but to up my Gonal injections from 225 to 300. My lining was 10 and there were 5 follies worth measuring. How does this sound to all of you experienced ladies?? I was quite excited about having the scan but feel a little deflated now, I was expecting more follies, goodness knows my tummy is big enough to take them all    

Have made sure that I'm having lots of protein, drinking water and a couple of glasses of milk and having a hot water bottle on my tum each evening. Is there anything else I can do??

Hope Jilly, Erica, Spooks and everyone else are all well and dandy, sorry I've got to be quick,

Wiggy xx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Wiggy Sounds like your doing great to me    ... 5 at this earlier stage is fab.. reducing your Bureslin & upping your stimming is common.
on my 2nd  attempt my clinic wanted me to abandon on day 10 as I only had 1 or 2 follies.. I declined as i felt I had gone too far to stop & i got 5 eggs.. keep drinking the milk & you will be fine.. it's quality not quantity you are after & do try & relax (easier said than done) is your next scan in another couple of days?     with it xxx

Spooks.. Where are you?

Erica.. Check out my ticker   

Love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Jilly,

Thanks for the encouragement, I have been feeling a bit   about it today if I'm honest, I'm not sure what I was expecting, just more I guess. The Lister have said that they would have liked the follies to be bigger but they were ok with the number. I have a scan and bloods again on Friday so I hope to know more then. 

I'm sticking to the water, milk protein and hot water bottle so at least I know that I'm doing all I can.

Hi to all, DH is just home to I'm gonna go downstairs and have a big cuddle I think.

 to all, Wiggy xx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Wiggy.. big   to you for feeling down. 
Are you on short protocol? I'm guessing so looking at your profile.. You were only on day 6 yesterday weren't you? Wow on all my attempts I had 0 on day 6 or 8.. but I always got to EC.. So don't worry... Day 9 you should see much more activity & a growth spurt   & then most ladies have the biggest growth between day 9 & 12.. so don't be too disapointed  with yesterdays scan.. 
Faith Hope & Belief is all you need..        

Where has everyone gone? Spooks.. Erica.. where are you?


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Wiggy.. How did your scan & bloods go?      xxxxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

The Wigsta -   how are you? Hope all is well and you're feeling okay. 
Any news and developments? 

Jilly and Erica     - you're not going to charge me and Wigs for your private consultations are you?   It's great having you two around  and  (fight it out amongst yourselves which one is which!)

ALL ABOUT ME - me and Dh are almost certainly changing clinics so we're having some D IUI's til our funding for D IVF has been transferred (hopefully it'll be granted but we'll have to wait and see). 
So technically I'm not on this thread legitimately - although I do have a gut feeling that I'll need IVF so I might hover around on here if that's okay. I'll be watching your progress with interest anyway. 
Hope everyone is well and progressing nicely, love spooks x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday all  

Sorry, I was hooked on Wimbledon last night, me DH and Lil, our cat, on the sofa watching the tennis - it was bliss and just what we needed. Did someone mention take-away, no, me? never        

Spooks,     pleased to hear that you are getting yourself sorted out with your clinic. Do stay and hover and keep us up-to-date with your IUI's.

I completely ditto Spooks comments it is just like having a private consultant here with Jilly and Erica and all their sound advice. Thank you soooo much both of you        

The scan was ok yesterday, our usual consultant, who is a man of few words, was away so we saw another one who was lovely. He explained everything, gave us the print outs of our follies (which we are referring to as 'at plot stage' before the foundations go in!) He measured 7 follies on one ovary, which is four more than last time but only one on the other when there was two last time. Also, they only seem to be about 12mm with no real leaders. 

When the Lister called later on, they seemed quite happy, my oestragen levels are good and the lining is just over 12mm so they told me to keep my meds as they are and have another scan on Mon with EC prob being Thurs of next week. I'm a little confused about the follies but neither the consultant or the nurse seemed worried and as I am constantly feeling twinges in my ovaries I'm guessing that something is happening. 

Have a great weekend everyone, me and DH are going to blitz the house so that I don't have any cleaning to do for the next few weeks   

Wigwam


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Spooks.. There you are   So it's D IUI till funding comes through   Are you on a waiting list for IUI or will you be starting soon? Sounds like a plan & hopefully you won't need the IVF    IUI works for many ladies.. so hoping it's 3rd time lucky xxxx

Wiggy.. Wow sounds like you scan brought some better news.. 8 is fantastic news.. 12mm size sounds like there growing at the same stage which is great.. I'm sure Erica will correct me if I'm wrong (she usually does) but with IUI you need a lead follicle but with IVF they like them to grow at the same rate so they are all ready together at EC.. I can't remember what rate follies are expected to grow.. is it 2mm a day? So it doesn't look like EC is too far away for you & DH.. I will pop  on tomorrow night to see how your scan has gone xxxxxx

Erica.. Where are you? Not that I'm complaining.. it's nice & peaceful   You OK.. your ticker is counting away the days nicely.. xxxxx

Right must go for a bath xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Smelly Jilly - Hope you enjoyed your bath  I didn't realise it was your birthday, hope you had a good one! My bingo wings are fine thanks & flapped for 6 hours last week what a good girl I am! Yes I've seen your ticker  I guess congratulations are in order but I don't want to say much more as your head will grow even bigger. DF is still looking for the rest of your parcel poor s*d  & is looking at changing R & R as it doesn't fit in with you. Hope you're ok  have you got our holiday vouchers yet?
Spooks - I'm the one on the left  the other one is more frightening to look at, I'm afraid that's true of me & Jilly.  with your new clinic, I'm sure it's the right decision to move, it's so important to feel happy, comfortable & well looked after by your clinic. Good luck with IUI too, hopefully you won't even need to move to IVF   You don't have to leave here, me & Jilly have done quite a few IUI's too so can understand & support you. Neither of us are doing tx at the moment but it's nice to keep in touch & to offer help & support whenever possible  
Wiggy - Ooooooh sounds like you're doing very well young lady  don't you go feeling down or negative! "I tend to dwell on the worst rather than the best outcome"   well you can stop that missus, don't dwell on any outcome yet. Just focus on growing those follies & EC later this week. Like Jilly said it's quality not quantity that matters & 8 is an excellent number. They grow 1-2mm a day & I always had a growth spurt over the last 2-3 days before EC. I hope your scan went well today     & a lining of 12mm is fantastic, 11 was my best. So you think me & Jilly are funny & informative. Well I'm obviously the informative one, Jilly is funny, to look at anyway  DF is away alot but at least it means that our time together is real quality time. As for tx, it's probably a good job that he is away because I am always ready to go again & sometimes he needs to restrain me  The cost stops me but if ever I had money I would be doing txs back to back & I wouldn't rest my body. If I'm to pull plus points out of DF being away, one would be that I'm taking a whole year off which my head tells me is a good thing although the heart says something else. Looking forward to reading you news tomorrow  & your welcome to any help or advice that I can give  
Murtle -     hope you're ok poppet, pm on it's way to you.

Right I've got to go, my boss is in Crete so I'm mega busy at the moment. He is back Thursday & then one of my girls has decided to book next week off today so I'll be covering her next week  Still at least the time is flying by. I'll fill you in on the details of my open evening next time.

Love to all.

Erica.xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Feeling very excited as I just heard from the Lister that we're having EC on Thursday!!!!!!!!!!

Had my scan today, and although the consultant was a right     he measured lots of follies, I reckon about 10 on 1 ovary and 2 on the other so really chuffed with that.  

So the cat is booked to go into the cattery, I'm getting the flights sorted, we have kindly been offered the use of a lovely flat in London only 10 mins away from the hospital, it's all fitting into place. I feel like   

Have so much to do, we have friends arriving for the weekend next week, hopefully I'll be back by then but need to get organised just in case we're cutting it fine.

Sorry for the lack of personals, I'll try and get on later maybe.....     and    to all,


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Woohoooooooo go Wiggy     
Wonderful news sweetheart, 12 follies is fantastic  
  to your cons for being a miserable s*d but at least he hasn't managed to dampen your spirits. It's so good to hear you sounding excited & happy. Wishing you all the very best for EC on Thu         make sure you keep us updated of all of your news. 

Take care & lots of love,

Erica  

PS - Any questions, you know where we are


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ooooooooooh Jilly       
You never fail to make me laugh, even when you're not trying to! I just slipped off my tenalady!!!!!!!
Quote..........."some ferreting down below" ooooohhhhh book me in Danno it's been a while     

The mix up with your vouchers mate seems to be that you are calling them yours not ours  The open evening was last Thursday, we need a good catch up  

Not long now Wiggy       how eggciting   All of my ec were under a ga so Jilly will know more about the sedation side of things. I was out cold & "don't remember any ferreting down below" unfortunately!!


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Wiggy.. Sending you                        for EC tomorrow.. don't worry you will be fine   Hoping for a good collection with plenty of eggs.. & then of couse the nerve wracking wait for the   Fri morning..                                       enjoy the sedation   xxxxx

Erica...  mix up.. I'm not taking you   How did the open evening go? xxxxx

Spooks.. Where have you gone to now?


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

oops forgot... Erica I've updated ticker         Are your wings any smaller     

Where are the weeks going   I moan I don't want to go to work Monday.. & next thing I know it's nearly Fri   The diet is playing havoc with my social life.. but will be so worth it when I finally get to target.. & lying on a beach & not mistaken for a whale


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Wiggy - Sending you millions of                  for EC today, I hope you get a good batch & that you feel ok. Masses of   for the all important phone call tomorrow too, I'll be thinking of you & sending a load more     Hope to hear from you soon to see how it is all going but understand that internet access is difficult right now.   for you.
Spooks - Dr Jill & Dr Erica have got the turkey baster ready   where are you   
Jilly - Well done on your weight loss   mate, bet you can't wait to show off your new beach bod.................. in Skegness     Don't worry about OUR holiday, not sure there is going to be enough to share   

Happy Thursday everyone. It's 8 weeks today since I said   to DF, roll on August!

Erica.xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

for Wiggy today. I hope you have a great crop of lovely eggies.

Spooks - Have you made any decisions yet with regards to which clinic you use. LWC have sent me a free magazine this week - looks informative. Give them a ring if you haven't had one.

Erika - Silly Billy.....of course you are NOT going on holidays with Jilly ....... She's already agreed to take me .....apparently three's a crowd....we'll be sure to send you a post card   Wow, 8 weeks gone already. That must mean you've passed the half way mark and counting down the days til your lovely DF comes home. Will he recognise the house...or you for that matter...6 hours in the gym....flippin mental  

Jilly - The amazing shrinking lady. You're doing so fab at this weight loss lark   You will look as fab as ever on the beach.

Lou - Where are you?  

I've been busy cleaning the house today 'cos out-laws are visiting this weekend. That means the windows get their annual wash and the spare bed gets rediscovered under the pile of [email protected] that gets dumped on them throughout the year....found some xmas decorations this morning  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Lovely Murtle - great to see you!!

When you finished sorting out your spare room - please feel free to come and sort out mine (if you can get through the door! )

Jess xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

The knack is move it all from the guest bedroom and dump it all in the spare/junk room until you can't get anymore in then quickly close the door behind you. Just hope nosey MIL doesn't open the door 'cos an avalanche will surely descend on her


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle you hope that nosey MIL DOES open the door     
&    Murtle you won't be going on holiday with Jilly, as it stands she will be going alone, the quantity of vouchers is in dispute & she's not sure she will be getting the promised amount. The Seychelles is now Skegness, The Maldives (Jess didn't you go there once   ) now Morecambe       Tomorrow all will be revealed but please don't make a fuss or draw attention to this fact because Jilly is on edge & the result could bring   &


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi all   

Wigsy      hope egg collection went well 

Murtle - we've decided on the LWC - had a consultation and liked it there so hopefully will be D IUIing in about 2 weeks time. We're in the process of trying to get our d IVF NHS funding transferred there. 
Incidentally, I found a bikini at the bottom of the laundry basket from last summer  

  and  Jilly and  Erika -   sqaush together for a group hug   hope you're both okay
Hello jess


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I haven't seen the bottom of the laundry basket ever  

Good luck trying to sort the funding out - a stress you can do without for sure right now. Hope you can get started soon  

Erika - Oh it worked   Jilly only told you she didn't have as much as she first thought so you wouldn't feel too disappointed at not coming with us. Actually, her boss thought she was doing such a fantastic job that he doubled it (I think he fancies her   )and we are going all inclusive at some undisclosed tropical island resort


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

hi girls! Sounds like your all in great spirits! Thanks for good luck messages, much appreciated, had 7 eggs collected which can all be used. Back at the flat by 1.30 but still feeling drained and dopey - nothing new there then! Sorry for lack of personals only access is via dh's work mobile, hee hee! Xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
sorry i havnt been on here much.
well i went for my appointment on the 2nd july and all went quite well,
we had the blood tests and scan and ssample, we have been told to go for ivf as dh has 47 million little men!!
only down fall is we have to go back in 2 months as my dh had to have a blood test for genetic screening as i have cystic fibrosis so the embroligist sayed we have to be screened . this takes about 6/8 weeks , once we go back we can then go through all the results and then be added to the waiting list which is 2/3 months, but im hoping it might have gone down by then .
i have chossen to go for a 2 egg transfer instead of the 1, doc seamed ok with it but i kinder put it across that it was my choice!!
wiggy congrats with the egg collection hope you are feeling ok and i will keep an eye  to see how you get on xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Wiggywoo -     sorry thinking about our childhood pet yorkshire terrier again! Massive   on producing the super seven & sending you bucket loads of             for that all important phone call today. I hope you can sneak onto DH's mobile again  Are you scheduled for ET tomorrow? Ooooooh it's so nice to be sharing someone's journey & remembering how it feels to be at each stage I do get excited about tx  Looking forward to reading your news asap, take care    
Spooks - Lovely to see you  & IUI in 2 weeks time how exciting  Thanks for the group hug (I'm missing hugs) but I don't want to hug Jilly either so here's one for me & you   I hope your funding gets transferred easily & quickly & I hope even more that you won't be needing it       
Murtle - In your   missus I sooooooo know that you & Jilly won't go away together, you are far too messy for her. Jilly would NEVER find anything at the bottom of her laundry basket as she washes & irons, wait for it.....................................EVERY day  She is Mrs Clean & Tidy & will be horrified at your junk room   In fact give her your address & she'll probably pop round & sort it for you. Like Jilly said, it's great to have you back & on great form, I would say to back to "normal" but we know that's not true don't we  
Jilly - Extra chores at work   & then more chores when you get in late    You'll be pleased to know Mrs Housework that I've nominated you to help KJ on the other thread as her ironing fairy has gone on holiday & I know how much you enjoy it.  mate countdown for sizzling sausage is on & it won't be a bank holiday bbq  So it's V-Day mate   Is it going to be tantrums & tears or massive celebrations & huge excitement  I hope for your bosses sake that it's the latter  Sending you   for a good result &    just for being you.
Zoie - So pleased to hear that your appt went well  you are well on you way now  I know time feels like an issue but believe me it will fly by & it's for the best that DH has his genetic screening. And wow  47 million swimmers what a result! I always chose to have 2 embryos put back, it is a personal choice but one I would always make   Wishing you lots of luck, keep us updated.

Have a great weekend all.

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Well done Wiggy. Hope you had great news this morning. Good luck for EC    

Erika - Jilly knows how messy I am. In fact, she said it would make her holiday if I packed a suitcase full of dirty clothes for her to wash and iron   Have you noticed her brown nosing the boss by emptying the shredders and filling the printers every night


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

you lot make me     now it's group hug time whether you want one or not   and erikas's turn to be in the middle.
Wiggy - hope all went well       
I feel like a bit of an imposter on here at the moment as I'm technically still an IUI girl but I have dipped my toe in the IVf water so to speak and if I over-respond like the first time I'll be converting to IVf so it's best to hedge my bets and stick around  

Love to Jilly, murtle, wiggy, zoie, jess, anyone else


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

mornin! Sorry wasn't able to get on yesterday, we had the call to say that 5 fertilised!!! V. Pleased with everything so far. Et tomorrow or tues depending if there are any obvious front runners tom. Still only access via phone hope to catch up properly soon. Love to all, xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

well done wiggy    all the best


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Wiggy.. Wow congratulations on the Fab Five           You didn't mention you were going for Blasts   Well Done you.. Keep us all updated xxxxxxxxxxx 

Erica   Stop telling everyone my secrets..    DH keeps asking whats the point of a laundry basket when its always empty   


Murtle.. Hope the visit is going well xxxx

Zoie... Hello again.. bet 2 months seems like a life time away... but it will soon fly round xxxxx

Spooks.. your not an imposter at all.. keep posting xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello all you lovely girlies    

Jilly, great news on your weight loss     I just keen to know which beach this new body of yours will be strutting its' stuff on     All this talk about holiays.......oh, I can dream.

Erica,    seeing as you love them so much. Hey, now it's July you can say that you'll be seeing your DH next month     So, no bbq's for you that weekend, does he know what he's letting himself in for       

Spooks, of course we still want to know what is happening with you whilst you're having IUI. Just         that you won't need that funding transferred over        

Murtle, hope you're weekend with the out-laws wasn't too bad. My MIL's house is always immaculate, I feel under so much pressure when they come around. I do more cleaning before we go away on hols as she pops in to water plants etc then I do for me and DH when we're at home    

Jess, how's your 2ww going?? Any tips for getting through it?? I think that I am testing a couple of days after you, although I've told my family it's not for another 2 weeks from today to take the pressure off a bit. If it's not good I know that I'll need a few days before braving it.

Zoie, wow your DH's    are impressive, hope that bodes well for your tx and it comes around quickly for you        

Well, it's been all go over the past week! We had ET yesterday and managed to change our flight to get back home and pick up our little princess from the cattery all on the same day! And as I never expected to be back today I've not gone into work and having a lazy day at home    

I had EC under GA which was ok, shame really as I was quite looking forward to some "ferreting around down below"  that Erica seems to enjoy so much      DH stayed with me in the hospital and I was back in the flat being waited on by DH by the afternoon. 

As you know they collected 7 eggs and we were called the next day to say that 5 had fertilised. Judging by the fertilisation rates that I had read about on PS we were pleased with that. The clinic then said that I would be booked in for ET on day3, or they would call me before 8am that morning to tell me if we were going to blast. Well, as you can imagine I barely slept that night, don't know why I bothered setting the alarm for 7am, I was awake far earlier.     

In the end they didn't call and have to say that I was a bit   I had it into my head that if we survived blast than we would have a really good chance of a BFP. I now realise that they only use blast as a means of selection if there are not two obvious front runners on day 3 and don't do this just for the sake of it. I kinda which they'd explained that to me and that they had rung anyway, because then I was worrying from 8am if any of them had survived. When we got there we were told that they were only 2 suitable for transfer, 1 being a grade one, eight cell and the other grade three, five cell. Two of the others stopped doing anything after day 2 and the other one actually deteriorated.

We had a chat with the consultant who said that if we didn't get a positive result, and no reason to suggest either way, then next time they would consider upping my meds. Of course, now I'm looking back and analysing whether I could have done more to improve the egg quality.

So now, I'm with Jess 2wwing and trying hard not to get too caught up in the slightest twinge, not that I've had any yet. Have to say though, cyclogest is awful isn't it, DH isn't too impressed either, making me very windy          Any tips ladies, what to eat, drink, do or not do??

One more group hug for luck


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Wiggy
Here you are............................  
Any tips? Yes, don't wear tights because you will get swollen ankles   

Sorry, it's Monday & I need to cheer myself up! Off to do a proper post now.x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Spooks - Aaaaah that was lovely thank you  & I enjoyed being in the middle. You are not a imposter silly, you are just making friends on the next thread incase you move on from IUI. I started on the Clomid physco pill  thread before moving here. I then made such lovely friends that I didn't move to the IVF or ICSI threads. I'm not doing tx this year but they still can't get rid of me (eh Jilly  ) You stick around lovely, you are more than welcome & like I said we've all done IUI anyway. Big  to you.
Murtle - A suitcase of dirty clothes Jilly's idea of  I have noticed the brown nosing but didn't like to say anything but it's a bit much isn't it. I think it's voucher day tomorrow so Jilly will be feeding her boss lots of juicy grapes as we speak  Hope your weekend was better than you hoped  is your MIL still stuck under the avalanche  
Zoie -  hope you're ok & that the time passes by quickly.
Jilly - Yes, I'm with your DH why have you got a laundry basket  Hope you had a good weekend & good luck for weigh in tomorrow, not that you need it you are doing so well  So it's V-Day tomorrow  blimey never mind you I don't think I can wait. Suppose you're going to clean the whole office tonight as well as fill the printers & empty the bins & shredder  Can't wait to hear your news tomorrow but if it's not the news you were promised I'll speak to you nearer Christmas!!!!
Wiggywoo - Wohooooo    2 lovely embies on board & now just the 2ww to contend with that's great news. You seem to have coped with it all very well & taken everything in your stride. I had all of my ec's under ga so like you don't remember any "ferreting down below" unfortunately. You had a good fert rate & an 8 cell grade 1 embryo is fantastic. It must be said that you read of plenty of pregnancies from grades 2 and 3 too so please don't read too much into the whole grading thing. Don't look back to see if you could have done anything better just focus on the 2ww & a  outcome at the end of it. There is no point in beating yourself up with "what if......." That leads me to your question, "any tips for the 2ww?" Do what you want to do, what you feel comfortable with so that you don't look back & say "what if". Personally, I've done different things on all of them. I've returned to work straight after et, I've also been off for a whole week after et. Sometimes I've carried on as usual, sometimes I've rested for a few days. I don't know what works & what doesn't (wish I did  ) but each time I've done what I thought best. I never exercise or do anything too strenuous, no lifting etc & I've taken all sorts of vitamins. Welcome to the world of Cyclogest  bl**dy horrible things aren't they. I'm only laughing because it's reminded of each time I've had them. Messy & windy what else can you say about them but worth putting up with for the right result     My advice would be to take things as easy as possible, relax & keep yourself occupied (easier said than done I know). Please don't analyse symptoms, you really can't tell until test day & it only stresses you out (doesn't it Jess  ) Some women have no symptoms, others think AF is on her way & go on to get a BFP. Try & ignore as much as possible & focus on the positive result     
Jessica - Where are you  You're not off analysing things & prodding your (.)(.) are you  Hoping you're ok sweetheart, halfway there already               

Love to all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi gals - don't know why I'm sharing this you -but I must be really windy anyway as I didn't notice a difference with the cyclogest


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Spooks - No difference with Cyclogest   ah bless ya! Thanks for sharing that with your friends on here & make sure you NEVER wear tights! Well, maybe footless ones  Hope you're ok, have you got a start date for IUI?   
Zoie -   
Murtle - Blimey your cleaning can't have been very good have you been locked in the naughty cupboard  Or can't you get out of the junk filled spare room  Or are you still wading through the to-do list that your MIL left for you   
Jilly - Thanks for info on DFS   I will send DF during his R&R along with his filled sandwich box  Sooooooo today is V-Day. Are you making your presence known in the office  or are you too busy brown nosing your boss  
Wiggy - How are you doing poppet? Halfway there now         & I hope the 2nd week passes by quickly for you. When is test day? Is it next Thu? Focus on that positive outcome   & don't get doing too much.
Jess - In case you're looking in         not long to go now missus. Thinking of you, chin(s) up!    

Must dash, wages day.

Erica.xx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

low battery 

but wanted to pop on to send more                  to Wiggy.. nearly in to your second week.. Hope your feeling   or else Erica & I will   xxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Wiggy - Where have you disappeared to   Hope it's just that you're busy relaxing & taking your mind off the 2ww   Hope to hear from you soon, not long now     
Murtle - Boy you have been REALLY naughty! Hope you get let out at the weekend  
Jilly - Hope all went well today & that no bandages were required, for you or him    Have a great weekend mate & treat yourself this weekend  don't repeat the last one, you'll still loose on Tuesday   
Spooks - Hope you're ok   have a good weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi all just a quickie, hope all are well  
big hugs for wiggy   
have a good weekend, love spooksx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Wiggywoo you're very quiet - just wanted to send you some     hope you're okay, love spooks x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all  
well my period was late!! couldnt believe it , was due to go up to st barts for my hormone tests on day 1-3 of period and it didnt come!! 4 days later we got there!! i think i must have been stressed and didnt realise wierd thing was this period was the worst one ive had in a long time i had really bad pain and feeling like i was going to pass out and sorry for this but it was really clotty!! tmi i know!. 
well im better know but it brought back when i first started my periods! im now thinking i bet mt period dont turn up when i want to start the ivf! 
im going to ring up st baarts on monday so i can find out if my apointment had been sent as i havnt recieved the letter yet 

hi spooks 
wiggy glad all went well, will be   every day that them little embies are getting snuggled in and hope you get to have a nice relaxing 2ww.


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi girlies    

I am still here!!!    Had a manic busy week, mil birthday last Tues, then my brother and sil moved house on Thursday which meant looking after my gorgeous little nephew whilst all the packing, cleaning, more cleaning and final un-packing was done! And to finish off my week we had friends come over to stay with us for 3 nights at the weekend!       It was lovely to see them and we had a great time, but I have to say I did miss having time to myself, and of course it meant that I only managed to log on last night. 

Thank you for thinking of me        you ladies make me feel so special, I hope that I can return the support one day when you are all going through treatment. 

The last week has been ok, no real symptoms as such.     I started to get very tired, moody, irritable and then tearful from Wed – Fri, (I’m such fun to be around at the mo!) I was so upset as I convinced myself that it was the usual pre AF signs.     There was I crying my eyes out in the bathroom half an hour before I was due to leave for work – not a pretty sight!  

Well under my normal 28 day cycle AF would be due today, but as EC was on 3rd July I guess that it is probably due on Thursday which is OTD. I’ve been feeling a bit better over the weekend, had a few AF type cramps but not for very long and I’ve been studying my (.) (.) for big blue veins, I’m sure if I look for long enough I can see them, but that is more likely to be my imagination    No strange tastes, no dizzy spells, nothing, so I feel like it could go either way at the moment.

BTW, quick question, do you think that my Ovitrelle trigger shot will be out of my system now? Am I right in saying that the HCG hormone that this releases is the same hormone that a HPT is measuring and therefore if there is still HCG in my system from the trigger, and if I tested, say tomorrow, it could show a false positive Obviously I’m not going to test early,    I just need some facts to stop me from wanting to do it!!!

Spooks,     have you got a date yet for your IUI??

Zoie, hope those results come through soon and you can get going.      Have you been told which protocol you’ll be on??

Erica and Jilly as ever       big hugs to you, hope that you’ve had great weekends with lots of R & R and not too much misbehaving     

Wigs x


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Wiggy.. Ah there you are!!! I aint telling you about wether or not the trigger will be out of your system   cause you will be testing.. 
What date have they given you to test? my testing was 2 weeks after EC but that was with a blood test.. I say Friday testing would be fine   
Have a look at Jess on the IUI friends thread.. she didn't feel any signs of a BFP but   she has indeed got a   
Hang on in there.. we WILL BE CELEBRATING WITH YOU FRIDAY!!!     
so       to negative thoughts young lady!!!


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi everyone hope you're all okay.   
wiggywoo - you sound like you've been busy. For someone not interested in testing early you certainly ask a lot of questions    
      pee stick police have been notified!    Hope you're okay and not going too mad.  

Zoie - hope you're okay  
I'm just waiting around for af before IUI - my clinic doesn't open weekends so hope the timing is okay as I'm ready to go for it. Keep on at your clinic for that appointment -everything seems so much easier when you have dates to work to.

Jilly  and erika      how are you both? (As crazy as ever I should imagine!)

murtle and jess    
and love to anyone else reading.


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi girls,      

Well it’s OTD tomorrow (14dp ec) and I think that I am losing the plot     I can’t actually decide whether I want to test    

Whatever the result is I almost won’t believe it. If it’s negative then I will think that I will carry on testing for a few days as I have read of some who get positive results 17dp ec and if it’s positive then my concern is that it could be a chemical pregnancy. I’ve been reading a few threads about these (probably too many!) and now I’m worried that the HPT’s pick up such small amounts of HCG that only blood tests over the next couple of days can give a confirmed result. Oh I’m so confused, I think that I will test tomorrow morning and take it from there, well maybe tonight to prepare myself because I don’t want to be too upset tomorrow as I’ve got to come straight into work……………..hope the pee stick police aren't around    

I know I’m rambling on and probably don’t make any sense whatsoever, sorry! 

Spooks, when is your AF due?? Hope it’s not too far away and you get started asap    

Wigs xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi wiggy,
I have a confession to make - My name is Spooks and I'm an early tester too 
It's just to prepare myself really, on the first tx af arrived before test day anyway and the 2nd tx I should've tested on a Tuesday (which was a work day) and like you I couldn't bear the thought of going straight to work so I tested on the Sunday - when that was -ive I then held out hope it was too early and tested on OTD but was okay to go to work and I then re-tested about week later, oh and about a month later even though I'd had a proper af - just incase! 
I have actually been known to test randomly too even though it's impossible for me to get pg without tx - unless I've been a very naughty girl - and I'm not!   

Good news for me is that af is sort of here (not properly - I just know through doing some private investigating if you know what I mean  ) and I've got acupuncture today so I have every confidence my therapist can make me have af tomorrow and then I can have my day 2 scan and jabs Friday   which will all work out nicely   

              
*Hope you have some lovely news tomorrow*
love spooks x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Wiggywoo said:


> Hi girlies
> 
> Obviously I'm not going to test early,   I just need some facts to stop me from wanting to do it!!!
> 
> Wigs x


Right missus     & I shall give you the facts to stop you wanting to! First of all it takes days for the HCG shot to leave your system so you can indeed get a false positive. At the same time you can test early & get a BFN only to test on your official test day (or even later) & get a BFP. Why on earth would you want to put yourself through extra, unnecessary upset  It's all well & good when the result is a true BFP but you can't be sure until testing day. I truly understand the urge to test early & the problems of having to go into work having tested & being upset (I've done it many times  ) but please think about it carefully. Also, don't test tonight, it's the first sample of the day you need because it's a stronger sample & detects more. My clinic always make me test 14 days from ET, ie. 16 days from EC which is Saturday for you. 14 days from ET is standard when it's with a pregnancy test (like Jilly said it can be earlier with a blood test because it picks up more). What date have your clinic actually given you to test? Personally the very earliest I'd test is tomorrow morning but I would try & wait for Saturday if possible & you've got no work so it makes sense  I really do understand how frustrating these last few days are but would hate you to upset yourself when you don't need to.

Symptoms mean nothing (ask Jess  ) so don't read anything into your lack of them. Sending you            for testing lovely & I really hope it's first time lucky for you. Everything crossed 

Erica.xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

I know, I know     If I were reading these posts from anyone else I would be saying exactly the same as you  

My reasoning for testing tonight, and again I know that morning is the best time, is purely self preservation – though I will think at the back of my mind that it might not be an accurate result.

The clinic told me to test 2 weeks after ec which is tomorrow. Again, I have realised by spending far too much time reading too many posts on here that most don’t get their accurate results until 2 weeks after et, which will be Sunday - but that's 4 whole days away!

I haven’t told anyone else, family or friends about testing tomorrow to give me some time before telling them, they think it’s early next week that we’ll know.

My (.) (.) weren’t as sore this morning as they have been, I have been putting it down to the cyclogest but as they usually go back to normal a day before AF arrives I’m now wondering ……………….. oh, I really am going slight mad ………….. I’m even logging on from work because I can’t think of anything else right now………..I think that I need help


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right I can finish off now 

Wiggy - You don't need help poppet just a few   & lots of    We really do all understand where you are & how you are feeling. These last few days are so very hard but hey chin up it will be worth the wait  You know that the best self preservation you can do it to hold off until the weekend don't you  Just 2 or 3 more sleeps will be enough  I don't blame you for not telling anyone your real test date, it gives you & DH time to get your heads around the result before telling others.
Spooks - Wohoooooooooooo so it's all systems go for you    looking forward to following your tx journey. Exactly what sort of private investigating have you done by the way  Enjoy acu this afternoon & I hope AF arrives tomorrow so that it's all systems go on Friday 
Zoie - Oh the joys of  always here when you don't want her & never here when you do. Hope you chased St Barts & got that appt sorted  
Murtle - Blimey what did you do to your MIL  Is she buried under the patio  
Jilly - Right, I didn't think I would put you & the word sensible in the same sentence but I'm about to  About the only time in life when you are sensible is when you test & thankfully I'm pretty much the same. So what are we going to do about Wiggy  I think we need to get our uniforms on   & go round to hers & remove all pee sticks from her house until the weekend (or Friday at least). After that she can  on as many as she likes! By the way, do you think she is going to do it like that  Hope you're having a good week how's the bandaged foot coming along & did you find your nose after biting it off 

Erica.xx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

WIGGY       for testing.. 
the Clearblue digital are very senstive & have been known to pick up very low levels 

So if your testing I would avoid that one.. the Clearblue normal one is best.. 

Can't believe your 2ww is nearly over                 for some magical news.

                                   

Hope all your dreams come true.. xxxxxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all well i got my follow up appointment with barts and its the 10th of september so not to long then the idea is after that we go on the waiting list. 
spooks nice to see things are moving for you will be   that it will work xx

wiggy thinking of you, and loads of      for your testing x

erika


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Zoie - are you doing anything nice in the Summer? 
September will soon be here for you. Do you have any idea how long the waiting list is once you're on it? 
  love spooks


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for keeping me sane today,     fortunately work got busier this afternoon so I have had more to take my mind off things, and I'm not going to even mention the 'T' word, it's been firmly put to the back of my mind      

Spooks, how was your acupuncture, I hope that your therapist did the job well to bring on your AF today. Do you usually fall asleep when you are having the acu? I always do and then usually still feel quite sleepy when I get home. Last time that I went though she was putting needles in my ears which wasn't too pleasant. Do you know yet which meds you will be on for this cycle.

Zoie, oh 10th Sept will come around really quickly, it's a couple of days after my birthday and I'm starting to feel that that is not too far away now! As Spooks asked, is the waiting list very long? I hope not, lets hope that you'll be near the top.

Erica, loving the peeing icon       If you don't mind I won't try it that way, don't think that I would be a very good aim      

Sweet dreams everyone


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi, when i go on the 10th providing all tests are ok then we will be added to the waiting list which is 3/4 months.
dont think this is to bad  if i have to wait the full 4 months then it will fall in january which is the month of my birthday!! 
i just want to get it over with and hopefully be able to start a different chapter of my life, but at the moment im having to get my chest better as my lungs are not quite as good as the dr would like, but ive got time to get there!.
spooks how sr the acupunture go, i wanted to try it but i cant find clinic near me with someone who is english, i know that sounds horrible but with my illness i need to know they fully understand!
wiggy when are you testing?


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Wiggy                   for testing

Have you decided when to do it ?

Like everyone else I would recommend waiting 'til 14 days post ET. Saying that, in the past I have tested early....who hasn't  

The last part of the 2ww is just awful isn't it. Time drags, you're analyzing every twinge and possible symptom, one minute you are convinced you are pg the next minute doom has set in 'cos you're convinced it hasn't worked ....it enough to send you barking mad  

I think you are doing amazingly well and with  all my heart hope you get that well deserved BFP at the weekend   

Keeping everything crossed for you    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Warning, this post contains waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much information – especially for a lunchtime!

I don’t think that I am going to get around to testing tomorrow, well not properly anyway, clinic said to test anyway but I think that I will already know the answer.

I’ve been to the loo, and there was what I refer to ‘brown mucky stuff’ in the loo and when I wiped, this is usually followed by AF about a day or two later.  As I’m now 15 dp 3dt I don’t think that I can cling on to the thought that it would be implantation. I can’t think about it too much at the moment, will wait until I am in the privacy of my own home tonight.

Sorry it’s all me me me at the moment.

Murtle, just seen your post, thank you so much for your kind support, having done IUI 3 times I didn't anticipate it being this bad!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

for you Wiggy but don't give up just yet. Many ladies bleed and spot in the early days so it is still possible that it has worked. Please still test at the weekend just to absolutely sure, you never know you could be one of those people.

Extra   for you. This is such a [email protected] time  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Wiggy   
I'm with Murtle, it's not over yet hun, not until the fat lady sings & I'm keeping   
Lots of women have spotting & still get a positive result. I'm  that your one of those women.
The 2ww is very hard, especially the last few days but you're almost there now  
Sending lots of                for testing 

Take care lovely,

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle - Where have you been   You're a bit quiet has your MIL got your tongue   Sending you a big fat juicy   something tells me you need one. Hope you're ok, you worry me when you are quiet   
Zoie - Great news on your appt   September will soon be here & the waiting list seems very reasonable. You'll soon be on that rollercoaster sweetheart   
Jilly - Have you put that deposit down on our holiday of a lifetime yet  Hope so, I bl**dy need one! It's feeling like a lonnnnnngggggggggg week this week, roll on the weekend 
Spooks -   

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Erika – Sorry Hun, been busy   Wish to god I had buried my MIL under the patio   The cheeky mare made a comment about my house being comfy and lived in….it was gleaming like a show home   Grrr!  We were planning to go and see my mum this weekend but DH has delayed it ‘til the next weekend so that we can see his parents (again  ) at the same time. Give me strength! That means less time with my mum who I haven’t seen since xmas. Anyway, enough of me moaning, I’m keeping busy and doing ok. I did start a pm to you earlier in the week but binned it ‘cos it was way too moany  …promise a smiley one soon   Just seen your ticker….1 month, 1 week and 1 day….soon be here my sweet  

Wiggy – more   for you. 

Spooks – Hope AF arrives on time so you can get going again. Good luck hun  

Zoe – We’re half way through July already so Sept isn’t too far away. Just hope the waiting list is nice and short so that you can get started quickly  

Jilly – My suitcase is packed   – where are we going…Seychelles or Skegness    I’ve been doing some exercise so that I won’t look too large next to your skinny little bod on the beach   So long as the sun shines and the wine flows I don't really mind where we go

Anyone seen or heard from Doods lately. If you’re looking in hope all is well with you all….guess you have your hands full at the moment  

We went for our treatment review on Tuesday…..only to find out that they had cancelled it  …we got the letter the next day   …..they obviously haven’t heard of the telephone then   Not amused   Now have to wait until next month. Really pi$$ed off about it because I feel like my life is in limbo at the moment. We’re not sure if we are going to try again and if so when so still have to carry on with the healthy lifestyle etc. Can’t plan any holidays (not that we can afford it at the moment anyway) and I still can’t book work too far in advance just in case.

In the meanwhile, I am keeping as busy as I can. Finally spoke to psycho b!tch sister who more or else gloated at how she seems to get pg so easy and would I like some of her eggs seeing as she has all the good ones. Who wants to hold her down for me…pg or not she needs a good  . I have started back on the exercise regime….my muscles ache and I am so hungry all the time but just think how good I will look on the beach with Jilly  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Spooks - I've just reread your post ....finding af after some private investigating...   Hope you the acupuncture helped her along so that you can get started on those jabs. Good luck hun


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi everyone a real quickie here tonight. 

Wiggy     as the girls have said you must still test because strange things can and do happen. 
I'm sorry that it happened at work of all places  - I should imagine you've had to keep in control all day when all you really wanted to do was   or rest. Take Care   and keep hoping  

Zoie - I'd really recommend acupuncture - my af's have been painfree (they weren't bad before in all honesty) I was told to begin about 3 months before IVF. It's so important to feel happy with your therapist too so it's worth finding one you like and trust especially if you have health problems    there is an acupuncture thread on FF with lists of qualified and recommended people in your area. If you can't find it I'll have a look around and see where it is.   

  Rather annoyingly my af isn't as full on today as I hoped it would be which is typical when you really need it to come.   My therpaist told me to talk to my womb - I did try but fell asleep last night and whenever I go to the loo I keep shouting at it but it's obviously picking up on the aggression in my voice    'Come on you   where the   are you!!! I will have to try soothing persuasion on it this evening instead. Rather naughtily I am still going for my scan tomorrow in the hope they say to start with jabs anyway.    Might do a bit of jogging this evening to see if that helps   
On a happier note we had a letter today granting us our IVF funding transfer to the new clinic      so that's made us happy. 

Murtle - sorry to hear about your appointment  - how very rude of your clinic not to inform you. I don't think they have any idea what we go through waiting to be seen and then counting down the days til we go.    
Please allow me to stand in line and beat your sister too     I've just deleted the next line as you may have forgiven her and some people say what they like about their sisters but get defensive when anyone else has a pop.  
   I bet there's a loads of things you've got that she's jealous of and this is the only thing she can come up with. 
Don't overdo it in the gym     

Jilly and erika, squeeze together  
love spooks


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

murtle -sorry to be nosy but was your tx review in IVF Wales or your clinic at Bristol?
are you going to complain?


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Evenin'  

Spooks you need to go out for a run with your white knickers on then have plenty of   with your DH, that should get AF well and truly going     Hope it's not too far away for you and that you can still start your meds straight away       

Murtle, totally with you on feeling that life is on hold at the moment. It's so frustrating isn't it, trying to have a good lifestyle and not being able to commit too anything too far ahead. People keep asking us about stuff in the future and I feel that sometimes I just can't give them a straight answer. I could really do with a holiday at the moment but I suspect we will be back in London again soon. Though we have said that we are definently going away in Nov for some winter sun and txt will have to be put on hold if the times aren't right. And as for your sister, well,          what is with it with her I think Spooks is right does sound like there's some bitterness on her side, goodness knows why, and she's hitting back right where it hurts. Best stay away from her for the time being       And then there's your clinic who deserve another          they really should known better. Have you got another appointment?

Erica, not long til your be counting down the weeks instead of the months, then next thing you know he'll be here!!!! 

Jilly & Zoie, hope you've both had good days    

Still getting a bit of brown gunk, and was feeling ok about things. Then I got home. First thing, christening invitation - thanks, but no thanks. Second, my friend (who knows about the txt) called for a chat, strange as we are going around to theirs on Sat. She was sought of sounding me out about the txt asked when I would know, I lied and said early next week, didn't mention a thing about pre AF what-sit today as don't want to put a dampener on things for Sat. Well she then dropped the bomb shell, her sister who is also a good friend and knows about our txt is going for a 12wk scan tomorrow!!!!!! They only decided in the new year that they were going to starting trying. I think that I said all of the right things, and to anyone who heard I probably sounded pleased and normal, but inside, well that's a whole different story. I just wanted to get off of the phone but she chatted on for ages. I just hope that her sister isn't there on Sat.

So that's me, trying to drink lots so that I can go to the loo to check my knickers, sometimes I do wonder what has happened to me life


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh wiggy      life is so cruel and the timing of things and coincidences are often too much to believe. 
If you don't feel like going on Saturday then cancel - if the girl is there she's bound to show her lovely scan photos and you really don't have to sit there and pretend everything is fine. Believe me I've done it once and I will never put myself through a situation again to spare other people's feelings. You and Dh are the most important people and if your friend is a real friend she'll understand and be there for you.

Hope the discharge is just one of those things       take care.  

I've just done about 100 star jumps and spoken nicely to my womb - I think I've sent af even further away as it seems to have come to a complete stop! 
Just off to google how to induce an af. My therapist did mention   but Dh is not here. I began looking round the house for a suitable alternative then realised I am indeed mad    I have now put on my lovely new white knickers (honestly) in the hope they get ruined     
so here's to my af arriving and yours staying firmly away


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh spooks you have made me laugh, I love the fact that you actually looked around the house for 'as suitable alternative' for your DH, that's hilarious, I dread to think what you might actually have considered using


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

actually there were a number of items that would've easily replaced him


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

 to Wiggy   hope it turns out ok for you  

Well its a week til d/r starts for 3rd and last IVF - Kakking my pants big style arrghhh!!    

Hope you are all well sorry I've been awol, been hanging out with the scottish girls, and being quiet cos had such a long break from treatment this time.

I'm now a Mrs too - got married on 11th June, please please please let us get a lovely wedding present in september     

bye for now


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Kizzymouse, congratulations on your new title     Hope you had a wonderful wedding day, did you go anywhere nice on honeymoon? I love looking at my wedding photo's and would love re-live it all again, hope that yours was just as special.

Really really really hope that you txt is a success this time       I have it in my mind that we have to be prepared to do txt 3 times but I'm not sure how I will feel after that point, don't know whether I will ever be strong enough to say, that's it, time to move on - money permitting of course, so I can understand why anxious about it.    

My friends scan went well today and I have wimped out by congratulating her by email. Maybe once we are back on the txt merri-go-round again I will feel more positive and speak to her in person. Still brown spotting, everything else about me feels incredibly normal, (.) (.) stomach, everything. If AF is going to arrive I just want her to bloomin' well hurry up     Will probably test in the morning just to make sure. Cyclogest runs out tonight so if that faintest of glimmers did come through not sure whether it's right that I would have stopped taking it.

Hi to Jilly, Erica, Spooks, Murtle, Zoie and anyone else,

Have a great Friday night and will check in with any updates over the weekend.


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hiya,

Just wanted to say Hi and let those who know me know that I'm still alive.

Still looking in on you to see how you are all doing but don't seem to have time to catch up on everyone's progress enough to do you all justice in a post.

For those who are interested I will post about Lola and Isaac's progress on the Bumps thread.

Still thinking of you all and sending you all loads of babydust and     vibes. Hope to catch up properly soon.

D x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Well I've done a hpt and sadly it's BFN       Not a totally shock but there always a little bit of you that thinks that, just maybe.....

Still brown discharge, there was red streak this morning and since nothing. I read a post yesterday that mentioned that cyclogest held off your AF so maybe now I have finished with that it will arrive in full flow. I am 14dp 3dt today, so I may do a final test tomorrow morning, I'll see how I feel, it's very demoralising seeing that negative line come up.

I suppose we'll have to tell the people who know, about six I think. DH, who has been the most support person ever, is going to tell the parents and I'll text my sil's and friend.

The grand plan is to have a month, can't wait to be normal and have BMS whenever we want it again  , and then see if we can go again late August. We've got a holiday booked for Nov and would be great if we can get another round in before then. 

Better dash, sorry it's all me me me me, got to go to the farmer's market for some stuff for tonight. 

love and hugs to all, xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Wiggywoo, I'm so sorry   . Hope you and DH are okay and looking after each other, take care. 

Mrs Kizzymouse congratulations on your wedding. What a lovely present that would be and everyone will say 'how lucky you are, you've caught fast' etc.etc.    Hope all goes well for you   

Love to Doods, Jilly, Murtle, Erika and Zioe, and of course special hugs to wiggywoo


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Spooks everyone is already asking me ( who dont know about treatment ) - "so now your married when are you getting pregnant?"

ARRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHH GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Sorry about bfn Wiggy - its c**p hunny hugs for you


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Kizzymouse - poke 'em in the eye with a sharp stick


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

naughty spooks!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

So sorry Wiggy   

Good to see you have a plan of action already. I've forgotten what 'normal' is ...remind me   Have lots of fun with the BMS...here's hoping it bears some fruit  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome back Mrs Kizzymouse. Haven't you been busy since we last spoke   Huge congratulations on tying the knot. Hope you had a wonderful day. A BFP really would be the icing on the cake now wouldn't it. I hope with all my heart that it's third time lucky for you and your darling husband. Have you got used to that word yet...'husband'. BTW I would stay well away from that Spooks...she is well viscous with her sharp stick   Good luck with the downregging...hope you sail through it without too many side effects  

Spooks - Yes it was IVF Wales and yes I've complained. I'm self employed so lost a days pay for nothing. I was going to settle my bill for the last cycle on the way out but thought to myself 'stuff 'em, they can wait a bit longer'   At short notice you would think they would have the common sense to phone you   I have been given a new appointment for the beginning of August.  I was thinking maybe you could pop down there with your sharp stick and sort them out for me    at you talking to your womb...you sound as barking as I do....I bet we see the same acupuncturist, she is always giving me strange suggestions and homework to complete   And as for looking around the house for an alternative to DH....what sprang to mind   No, on second thoughts please keep that info to yourself   Please feel free to use your stick on my sister and no I'm not defensive about her, she's hurt me too many times for me to care what people say about her  

Wiggy - More   for you my sweet. Did you go out with your firend at the weekend? Hope it went ok for you.

Doods - Talk of the devil and there she is   I'll pop over to the bumps page for a nose. Glad to hear you are all doing ok. Sloppy wet kisses to you all    


Erica - Another week closer my lovely  

Jilly - I hope you are not working yourself too hard. Let someone else fill the paper trays and empty the bins once in a while  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

One day I will have more than 5 mins on here to post...  

Wiggy..         I'm so sorry.. I'd pop on to read your news over the weekend.. Great  to see you've made a plan of action.. Hope your doing ok xxxxxx

Erica... Hope DF socks arrived   seriously I hope you do plan o n slowing down at some point.. tickers counting down fast   mine has  been updated too  

Murtle... I will definetly get that PM I've been promising asap xxxx

Kizzy.. Wow Mrs      Now long till dr how are you feeling? xxxx

Spooks... has af arrived? I'm      at you googling how to induce af     

Doods       

battery is flashing so better post 

Jess if your looking in     I cant wait for your scan    

Holly... What a relief on the test results..     to the hosp for giving you the worry for nothing... sounds like your good to go     Will post on the friends thread tomorrow xxxxxxx

love to all


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks for all of you   they were much needed and much appreciated. Having had 3 failed IUI's I didn't really consider how much a bfn would knock me side ways, but it did, big time. 
My friend that I mentioned didn't help, as I guessed we showed up at her's on Sat night and sure enough her sister also turned up. To be fair I think that her sister did feel a little bit awkward and didn't mention her pregnancy unless someone else said anything about it to her. The thing is my friend then proceeded to tell me that she knew how I felt because they've been trying for their second since Jan and she felt was feeling down because it hadn't happened yet. I left wondering if some people are just insensitive and want to see how far they can push things before they make me  

Last me thing, we've got a follow up consultation on Wednesday, hoping we can go again next month. Right. That's me done, now you girlies  

Spooks, I'm so sorry that in all my selfish misery I didn't say what fab news it is that your funding can be transferred       Of course you won't need it because your IUI this month is going to work,  no probs       How is that going by the way, did your AF do as it was told?? Have you been able to start your meds yet?? Hope your DH has recovered from finding out how easily he can be replaced with an average household item       or maybe it was best not to tell him 

Jilly, sounds like you've been busy, hope it's not all work and that there is lots of play too   Your ticker's looking very impressive   I've got about 7lbs to shift which is proving to be quite difficult, and a day on the beach with my work on Sat, not too keen on them seeing all my wobbly bits.   

Murtle is it next week that you have your re-arranged appointment    hope all goes according to plan this time. If not, you know that Spooks is ready and waiting    

Hi Kizzy    How are things, have you started d/r yet?? Which protocol are you on this time around? Lots of             for you, it will work this time, it will, it will, it will  

Erica, Doods and Zoie       hope you're all fine and dandy.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello ladies   
Sorry I've been awol, I have been doing far too much & am now very & over tired   Didn't hear from DF for a while either so have been very worried & stressed  I now know all is ok but it's been hard to settle with no contact at all. Finally spoke to him last night & he said that he's got lots to explain & tell me when he comes home but he can't say anything over the phone. This 20-30min once a week (not always) chat is really grating on me now. It's 11 weeks now since we said goodbye & I've reached the p*ssed off stage. I know my ticker is going down & that I'll be seeing him soon but I've just reached "one of those times". Ignore me & I'll go away.............................ha ha ha only joking Jilly, as if you could be that lucky    

Murtle - I think it's MIL again this weekend isn't it   You poor s*d. At least you'll get to see your mom, just a shame it isn't for longer  to your MIL for house comments & even more     to your sister. I will definitely hold her for you, to start off with & then we can swap  I can't believe how insensitive she is but hey what goes around comes around, it just takes a while sometimes poppet. You should have sent your moany pm it's better than NO pm at all  I've been feeling moany myself so we would have made a good pair! Can't believe the hassle with your appt no wonder you weren't amused, what a set up  Have you got a new date yet? Sending you lots of    off to check cyber space for that missing pm now!
Zoie - It's August next Friday   time is flying by.
Spooks - What a tonic you are, fell asleep talking to your womb   priceless! How did your scan go & have you left the starting blocks? Wonderful news about your funding being transferred but   you won't need it. Hope you’re ok, big hugs. 
Doods - Hello you. Glad all is well with you, Lola & Issac are beautiful   Will pop onto bumps thread to see what you've been up to.
Kizzy - Nice to see you again &   on becoming a Mrs I hope you had a wonderful time &   for the "perfect" wedding gift for you. Good luck as d/r starts today & I hope it's 3rd time lucky for you     
Jilly - Yes DF got his parcel & got the socks   Will  you tonight, last night went a tad (.)(.) up, guess you'll go out now  Well done on your fantastic weight loss   you have done so well & should feel very proud. I've done a bit too much this last 2 weeks but promise to slow down after next week. I’m also very proud (and knackered) to say that with tonight I have done 7 hours at the gym this week, I’m still no skinny mini though! 
Wiggy - So sorry to read your news    It hits so very hard & I can't say anything to make you feel better or take the pain away but I (like many others on here) really do understand where you are right now & the emotions that go with it. I think we feel that an IVF failure will be like an IUI failure but it isn’t. I guess that is because we do & put ourselves through so much more for IVF (you also convince yourself it’s going to work!). It’s wonderful to see you already making plans   & hopefully going again in the next month or so. I know it’s hard but the 1st IVF is very much a learning curve for both you & the clinic. You now know what’s in store & what a rollercoaster it is & they know how you respond to drugs etc. Sending you big   for Saturday too I think you coped incredibly well & should feel proud of yourself. Situations like that/news of a pregnancy ALWAYS seem to occur at a tx failure  the worst possible time & when emotions are raw & high. You did well to go at all &  to your friend these people don’t mean to be insensitive but really DON’T understand they just think they do!!! Wishing you lots of luck for your appt Weds I hope you get the outcome you want & here’s another   you can’t have too many at a time like this can you.

Have a good weekend all. Lots of love.

Erica.xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hello everyone just a quickie,
I feel asleep on the sun lounger yesterday and seem to have damaged my neck and shoulder! - and no I don't expect any sympathy!  ,  but I can't post for long as it's so uncomfortable. 

Much love to everyone     

Erika     take it easy in the gym or your other half won't recognise you when he gets back. 

Wiggy     hope you are okay.   I remember Kizzymouse replying to my first post on this thread about IVF and IUI BFN's - they are very different I'm sure, with IUI you can just think the egg and sperm didn't meet with IVF there's so much more involvement and attachment and asking yourslef why it hasn't worked. Please give yourself time    thinking of you.  

Doods, Jilly, Zoie, Kizzymouse, Murtle - anyone else ,    

ME, me,me ..... (mmm shoulder and neck not so bad that I can't tell you all about me  )
had my scan to day and everything is ticketyboo- follicle growth not too fast, not too slow and lining coming along nicley. My meds are being upped slightly for the next few days, then it's another scan and hopefully insemination towards the end of the week. I'm hopeful it's all going to be straighforward although the nurse did say when I was leaving "I don't think things are going to go bananas with you" regarding my follicles. I just smiled - that's what the other clinic thought last time. I'm hoping the initial reduced dose has helped develop things gently and the extra meds will just provide a little boost.  
The womb talk obviously worked so I'm keeping that up, must dash as we're going to discuss hobbies and interests, followed by the state of the economy. 

   night all and love to everyone   (and thanks for listening you're such good pals   )


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello there Honey Bunnies 

Just a quick one to say hello to everyone and know that I have being thinking of you all!   

Kizzymouse ~ I have everything crossed for you and pray this is the one.   

Spooks ~ Miss ya loads and know I have everything crossed for you.   

I've sent this steam engine to one of the girls and she got a BFP and so I will pass it onto IUI turned IVF thread...
I have all 20 fingers and 20 toes crossed for your IVF, sending you loads of *PMA* and a steam engine puffing "I know you can, I know you can, I know you can, I know you can, I know you can!!!"

Loads of love, cuddles and kisses,
KB
Kissy Bear


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Aw Kissy Bear - you've made me cry      (in a nice way)
Hope you're okay  
Gotta go - train's in and I'm jumping on it


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi girls,

Been a bit quiet of late, the weather's been fab and we've been out cycling, running and generally enjoying the fresh air - I love being outdoors    

Spooks, how are you getting on with those meds? Hope those follies are nice and juicy, it's almost time for basting isn't it  If talking to your uterus works for you then great, but I'd probably just do it in private if I were you        
   and     that this is the one   
Oh, how's your neck now, falling asleep on the sun lounger, yeah right, that ole chestnut eh    

Hi Kissy Bear, am loving the steam engine, is there room for an extra passenger on board please   

Erica,     sorry that you had a miserable time waiting to hear from your DH, you must have been frantic with worry. Not long now hun, as I'm sure you are only too aware it is Aug tomorrow and he'll be home soon      Take it easy over the next few weeks, you don't want to be too tired when he's back    

Kizzy, how's you?? Are you still d/r?? Hope it's not draggin on for too long and that you can start stimming soon    

Hi to Jilly, Doods, Zoie and Murtle     

Had a lovely, but v. hot, day in London yesterday, a 12 hour round trip for a 20 min consultation    Went well, we were given the option to have some tests, now I'm going from memory, to check the NK cells or to have a hysteroscopy, but we decided to wait for now. We're going to do another round of tx when AF arrives and see where we go from there. I feel that it would be unrealistic to expect it to work first time around, therefore diving right in to have loads of tests is probably too soon, not to mention expensive! So that's were we are, feeling fairly up beat about things. Keep telling myself that I'm still young and there is no reason why it shouldn't work. I'm also lucky in that I have someone very close to me who went through the same tx, it worked for her 2nd time which means she has been a great support after the bfn.

On that note I'm dashing off, cooking beef bourgignon for DH tonight and cracking open a bottle of bubbly.

   and     all round.


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi wiggy - just a quick update - I'm on my 2ww. Not half as   as I was the first two goes but it's very early days so all that can change. 
Your beef bourginioun (spelling) and bubbly sounded lovely,  BB is my favourite meal  
Trying to steer clear of FF so I can remain calm - feel like I've been away for ages but only managed a day off   and now I'm starting all sorts of weird 2ww searches - not good!

Love to everyone   spooks x


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Girls 

I hope you don't mind me popping on, not been here for a long time, but wanted to wish Spooks lots of                      for her 2ww!!!!! Go girl!!!

Nova


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Spooks - Ooooooooh how exciting    hope you're relaxing & taking things easy. Totally understand you switching off but please remember that we are all thinking of & rooting for you. Sending you a zillion                  please get in touch soon so that we can send you testing wishes whenever that might be   Take care lovely.
Wiggy - You sound very upbeat & like you've got everything sorted in your head   I think you're right about the tests, it was only your first go & that is always such a learning curve for both parties. You are young sweetheart &  it will work for you, there is no reason why it shouldn't is there. Any sign of AF & a tx start date yet   I'll be praying for 2nd time lucky      
Kizzymouse - How's the d/r going   bet it's lovely in this muggy sweaty weather  Hope all goes well at your scan next week & that you get the go ahead for stims    ec & et will be here before you know it!
Murtle - You're very   hope you're ok   No sign of my pm guess it's still stuck in cyberspace it couldn't possibly be that you haven't bothered sending it   Hope you're enjoying your time out & feeling ready to make plans.
Jilly - Blimey it's catching, you too are very  although that's not such a bad thing  Guess your work is very busy, just like here, bl**dy holiday season (only good when you're going on one not when you've got to cover other peoples  ) Hope you're getting some "you" time Mrs, all work & no play..........................................................

Well time is flying by for me  constantly covering jobs at work, decorating is coming on a treat & I've done 6 hours at the gym since Sunday (I only managed 1 last week because of decorating). Weight doesn't seem to be coming off but shape is changing & I've been told a few times that I've lost weight so that's ok   It was 3 weeks Tuesday until I see DF  I'm soooooo excited, can't wait to see him & plan on having more sausage than an August bank holiday bbq  after all ladies I need to fit 7 months of ttc naturally into 2 weeks. Hope he's up for it if you pardon the pun 

Love to all,

Erica.xxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

you're so rude erika     
I haven't switched off as much as I should of   and been symptom analyzing a fair bit but not as bad as the last 2ww. 
You know when I said cyclogest doesn't have that much of an effect on me  - well I spoke too soon, I don't know if it's because I'm using the back door and on twice as much as last time but OMG 
my bottom smells like a chemistry experiment gone wrong       it's making me feel sick  
My OTD is Weds - so it's a real 2ww this time not a 2ww and 2 days like before  .
Just read some great news of BFP's on the donor thread which has given me a warm glow (not from botty region) 
very excited for you about Dp's return and well done in the gym  

Kizzymouse - hope all is going well for you     

Jilly, Murtle, Wiggy , Doods   how are you all ? 
Zoie -    hope the waiting is not driving you too mad. 

Nova     thanks for the wishes - hope you're okay too (well I know you are because I snoop on you quite a lot!!!       

Toodle pips


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Spooks  oh sorry you do! And a double dose of botty bombs, poor you, poor DH  
Good to hear you sounding relatively relaxed & happy. I know it's easy to say but please try not to analyse your symptoms too much, it doesn't help, can be wrong & only adds to the stress of the whole thing. It's great that you are reading stories that are keeping you  it all helps.

Now go & chill,  until your heart is content & get ready to deliver great news next Weds    

Erica.xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

I've just seen your ticker!!!! (I'm starting to feel a bit sorry for your other half  )


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Just wanted to pop on quickly to say Hi to everyone!!   

Spooks, I’ve been thinking of you and wondering how you are getting on. I know that sometimes being on here can make things worse in the 2ww if you just want to forget about it – easier said than done, I know! Try not to let it get to you too much, but we are here if you want us. I do check most days even if I’m not posting. Sending you big hugs and PMA for a positive result next week.     

Blimey Erica, just spotted your ticker      The poor man will be turning around and heading back!!!! Honestly though, I know that it’s been a long time this time, and you must be so excited to see him in a few weeks. I don’t how you do it, I really do admire you for it.

Whilst I’m here, any motivational tips for getting to the gym I’m putting on weight at a rapid rate at the mo and need to do something about it whilst in between tx     Managed to get to boxercise for the past couple of weeks and yoga on Wed. Yoga, btw, was amazing, left me feeling really positive and in a fab mood, it was difficult but already looking forward to next week.  I have 4 weeks to get myself sorted, then DH is taking me to Spain for 5 nights for my birthday     Did I mention it was my birthday soon  

Have lovely weekends everyone, and Spooks, make sure you keep yourself busy to take you mind off things.

   and


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey girls  
Spooks


spooks said:


> (I'm starting to feel a bit sorry for your other half )


 & Wiggy


Wiggywoo said:


> The poor man will be turning around and heading back!!!!


what are you trying say ladies  He's one hell of a lucky man...........................so I keep telling him anyway 

Spooks - Hope you're feeling      relaxing & preparing for good news next week. 
Wiggy - Try looking at yourself naked in a mirror, works for me  When's your birthday then? What a fab DH you've got getting you a lovely treat like that 

Have a lovely weekend girls,

Erica.xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't want to risk cracking the mirror and getting 7 years bad luck Erica


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Spooks
Just wanted to wish you lots of  for testing today........................
                             
  
                             
  
                             
  
                             
  
 that I log on to good news later, come on make my day!

Lots of love,

Erica.xx


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Spooks
Good luck mate!  Thinking of you!


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Lots and lots of luck Spooks,


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks you everyone 

I am very pleased to say that we got a strong   this morning - 

thanks for all your support, friendship and wishes, 
feeling a bit dazed at the moment and need to whizz around other boards, back later, 
love spooks


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

SPOOKS, that is AMAZING news    

So thrilled for you, there's been lots of bfp's lately on the Lister thread as well, just hoping there will be one left for me next month!!

What happens now, have you already had a blood test, I'm soooo happy for you, can't imagine how you must be feeling. I probably look a right berk typing at my desk with this big grin on my face.

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh you must still stay in touch and keep us up-to-date with your progress.

Speak soon, Wigs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi ladies, sorry to hijack your thread i have some news for you'all incase you havent heard....

But first  CONGRATS SPOOKS, so happy for you hun, brilliant news....      

More good news... I know lou posts on here and she also got her     yesterday! She's on hols at the mo but im sure will fill us all in when she returns 

xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ah Spooks you did make my day 

         
Congratulations to Spooks & DH
Wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond
        ​Lots of love & enjoy it up there on    

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Huge   to Lou & DH too, another   fantastic news.
This is turning into a great year on this thread, you next Wiggy


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

great news spooks!!!


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks so much everyone,
wishing you all love and luck  

Wiggy thanks I will stick around on here if you'll have me - I find this thread so funny and friendly  
It was back to the clinic this morning for more cyclogest (could've had them at GP's but I wanted to make sure I had the same make etc.   ) and a scan booked in for beginning of Sept. - no blood test unless I'm really anxious or notice anything untoward. 
I'm quite relaxed at the moment (long may it last) trying to keep DH in line - he's getting a bit carried away bless him   . I'm trying to be sensible   

thanks for the messages - I know it can be difficult too  
spooks


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Girls

Please may I come back and join you all.

We had 2 failed IUI's in 2005 then moved on to IVF, with our first cycle being successful!  We are now hoping to do another cycle in the hope that we can have a sibling for our little one .  

I must be made to go through it all again but hey ho.  We have got our consultants appointment next week, 21st.  Only rang his secretary yesterday, so all happening very quickly at the moment!

will try and read back and see what you are all up to and where you all are at in your journeys


Erica - not long now until Sausage day, will be thinking of you - actually no perhaps I won't


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Moomin,

Welcome back to the merri-go-round of tx! I'm not exactly a veteran myself yet having just had the one attempt so far but I shall very soon be adding to that. It is encouraging that you are willing to go through it all over again, it must mean that it is all worth it in the end.

I'm not sure if I'm slightly crazy in saying / thinking this, but sometimes I get so caught up in txt that I actually forget what it is we are trying for and sometimes I have to remind myself that we are going to all this effort and expense for sleepless nights and dirty nappies   But then I start smiling to myself because I know that it will be worth it.

Well AF arrived for me today, we did try for that miracle natural conception but not the case for us for this month. OCP starts tomorrow and on Monday I shall be calling to book a scan for 15 days to find out when I can begin to D/R. Here we go again...........

Spooks, how are you, have you landed back down to earth yet  How wonderful to be in such a bubble of baby happiness right now.   

Erica, you're not at the gym again are you, my goodness there'll be nothing left of you by the time he gets back!     

Jilly, haven't heard from you for ages, hope you're ok?    

Zoie, not long til your apt now either is it.   

Kissy, how are things with you? 

Murtle and everyone else, hugest of   xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm fine thanks Wiggy - jabbing away!!


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Spooks..                                           I did log on to check your news out last week.. sorry for not posting but I was keeping an eye on you xxx

Wiggy & kizzy.. not long now for you both                     


Sorry for going awol.. I have been logging on as often as possible.. but no time to post.. long days at  work & a few issues going on.. I  will try & post more.. but we decided to give up on our 3 frosties & let them perish as we would never use them.. it was a little difficult.. but I now find myself a little lost to post as we have decided to move on from ttc.. but I havent worked out how I feel about leaving FF.. DH thinks I should.. but I enjoy following all your journeys.. 

Will be checking on you all from time to time xxxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Jilly    
Thanks for the congrats -it's very kind of you. 

I'm an imposter on this board and I haven't been here long but everyone is so nice. I can't offer you any help about what to do next but if FF and this thread has been part of your life for a long time there is no reason why you should just leave. It'd be like going through cold turkey and I'm sure you have many friends here that will help and support you and you'll want to look them up now and again even if you don't post. 
   thinking of you, love spooks  

 love to everyone else too.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all wow its been very busy on this thread!!
well i havnt got long now till the 10th and i must say i hasnt been dragging so its good this end.
spooks- great news !! im so happy for you and dh and please stay on here and keep us updated with the next 9 monthsxx
lou- congrats to you hope you having a great holiday xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello all!

Congratulations SPOOKS! 
Chooooo Choooooo!!!!
 I knew YOU could! 
 I knew YOU could! 
 I knew YOU could! 
 I knew YOU could! 
 I knew YOU could! 

Wiggy and Kizzy... I know you can.... I know you can... I know you can.... keep that positive train going... Theres one for all of you!
Wiggy...       
Kizzy...       

Loads of love to all the girls, know we thinking of you!

Kissy Bear
x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry it's been a little while but I am thinking of you all   

Jilly,  if you are still logging on    I don't know what to say, such a brave decision to make. I am hating the tx at the moment but don't feel ready enough to decide how many goes will be enough so I admire you for reaching that stage. When tx and FF have been a part of your life for so long I guess that it will be difficult to just stop and I can understand why your DH thinks that you should, I suppose that over time, if you are still logging on, you will do so less and it will come to a natural end. You have been such a help with all of your advice and knowledge and I can't thank you enough for that. Lots of best wishes to you and your DH    

Spooks, how's you and little babes Are you having, or had a scan?? Hope you'r DH is looking after you and you are taking full advantage of that   

Erica, I can't remember the exact date but I reckon that if Sausage Day hasn't arrived it will be very soon. I hope that it's everything you've been hoping for and more    

Kissy, thanks for that, I'm clinging onto anything and everything at the moment!

How's the jabbing Kizzy, any idea when EC is going to be?     for lots of big fat juicy eggs.

Moomin how did your apt go with your consutant, hope it went well and you can start again soon  

Zoie, it's getting closer........  

Lou, I'm guessing your back from your hols now, many many congrats to you and your DH. I know from the ttc thread that you have been a tower of strength to so many of the girls and I'm so pleased that it has worked for you. 

I think that I probably mentioned that I am back taking the OCP, having a scan next mon and hope that I start D/R soon after. Have to admit I'm still finding it all very very difficult and there have been many     recently. I feel for DH because I jump on everything that he does, he works so hard and long hours that sometimes he just fancies a beer or a glass of wine when he gets in and there's me the nagging wife having a go at him about it when in reality I don't think that one or two drinks in the week is going to change whether our tx works or not. On top of that I'm feeling let down by a friend, the one that I felt was insensitive a few weeks back when she invited her pregnant sister around with us on the day that I had a BFN which she knew about. Well today I find out from another friend that she has been less than discreet about our tx!! If she even had an inkling of what it is like to go through this she would respect our privacy but no she doesn't seem to think like that. Anywaaaaaaaay, DH and I went for a lovely run this morning then he took me out for a lovely lunch at my fav restaurant and we went to an outdoor comedy play this evening that was hilarious so feeling a bit more like me now.

Sorry for blabbing on so much, you don't have to read it, I just feel so much better for having gotten it all off my chest.

Lovely weekends to all


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Wiggy and Jilly    
I think EC will be Wednesday - got another scan tomorrow


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry to gatecrash girls. Just spotted that an old IUI board pal, Spooks has had her BfP and wanted to say a massive congrats.

To Zoie - Keep going and good luck. 

Lilo x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Kizzy, not sure if EC is tomorrow or not but either way I'm sure it's not too far away. Hope you get some crackers..........lots of        and      

Lilo, noticed you're ticker, you're not far away either     Congrats and hope that you are resting up and looking forward to welcoming your new bundle into the world. I'm quite nosey so do let us know whether it is a he or she, if you have the time that is


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi girls, sorry haven't really had a chance to catch up - but just to say that appointment went well last week, got have  bloods done on next AF - which is due next week, and then we will be good to go at the beginning of October.

Excited but nervous about it, but I am sure you will all keep me sane.

Good luck to those having tx at the moment

xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
moomin05 - glad to have a new person on here , hope all goes well for you.
lilo- glad your doing well i cant believe how long its been since i had my last iui, hope baby is doing well and remeber to let us know when you have your little bundle xxx
hope all is going well for others here going through tx x
i havnt got long now but the nearer it comes the longer it seems!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi zoie  sadly I am not that new as originally had  IUI back in 2005 and then moved onto IVF in 2006 !  

Have just made my appointment to have my day 3-5 bloods done, having them done on Wednesday as I am sure AF is going to show either by the end day today or tomorrow.

then it is jsut a case of emailing my consultant and getting my prescription sorted and then we will be good to go on next AF !


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Moomin,

Well for this one and only time I'm sending you lots of     for your AF to arrive on time!

Which protocol are you on for next time? It's so scary and exciting at the same time isn't it   

Hi to everyone else, Zoie, not long now, is it next week? Sorry can't remember the date.

Spooks, any news on that scan?? Do we know how many little one's there are nesting in there all comfy and warm??

Kizzy, hope your EC went well, have you had ET transfer yet? Sending you lots of    

Erica, well no offense but I don't want to spend any time thinking about what you are getting up to at the moment    

Hugs to all,


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

We are doing short protocol this time mainly due to my age   

xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I am PUPO!!!   

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done on being PUPO, make sure you chill as much as you can


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Great news Kizzy, this is the one, I just know it


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks ladies


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all well i aint got long till follow appointment which is on the 10th. hoping all tests are fine and we get the go ahead to go on the waiting list.
kizzymouse- glad all is well and will be   that your little beanies stick in there tight.
moomin05- its nice to have you here!! but lets hope not for long xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

blimey it is quiet on here at the moment!

well had my day 5 bloods done yesterday as well as HIV, Hep B and C and DH has had his HIV etc done this morning.  So as soon as my consultant gets my hormone ones back he will be sending out my prescription and then it is just a case of waiting for AF to show towards the end of the month and we will be off.

Very scared but also very excited - everyone is going to be keeping a very watchful eye on me, due to my PND !

Hope everyone is well

Erica - How is the sausage time going - actually no don't tell me - I will leave it to my imagination !!!


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Kizzy ~ Got everything crossed for your 2 weeks wait! Keep that PMA    
    

Moomin ~ Glad you being well looked after and keep that PMA going! Its so important to imagine those sticky vibes attaching whilst going through the process! Will be thinking of you!    

Hi Zoei ~ All the best for the 10th hun!

Wiggy & Jilly      Thinking of you!    

Love
KB
x


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello all, hope everyone is well  

Kizzymouse    not long to go now for you - wishing you all the best      

Zoie - hope your appointment goes well    thanks for the pm will reply later  

Kissybear - not long at all til you have your LO      Hope all goes well. Are you having a birthing pool or are you planning to ruin your sofa?    

Moomin - hope the af arrives on time so you are good to go at the end of the month    

Wiggy - how are you feeling? Hope you are well  

Jilly -     hope you are okay too

Erika's been rather quiet she must have exhausted herself (and poor DH) 

Love to everyone else hope you are all well   

Everything good here with me 
take care, love spooks


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Spooks

Just got my blood test results back (yup this time on a Friday night) consultant has just emailed them to me, and they are all ok, so that is another hurdle over with!

Will be back over the weekend, as working both saturday and sunday

off to do a massive pile of ironing !!!  

xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Any murtle news ?


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi girls,

Zoie, wanted to pop on to say good luck for your apt tomorrow, hope it goes well and that you are at the top of that waiting list.       

Kizzy, I don't suppose that you would agree with me but your 2ww seems to have whizzed by   How are you feeling hun, I know that those last few days are the worst but we're all here sending lots of     your way. 

Moomin, not long til you start now then eh! And how efficient of your clinic to send your results late on a Friday, all good signs so far. Yep, it can get a bit quiet on here sometimes, I log on most days but run the risk of chatting to myself half the time and I'm     enough as it is  

Spooks, good to hear that you are doing well, but we'd like some details please     Due date, if you've had a scan, symptoms that sort of thing    

Kissybear, lots of    , I bet you've got loads of people saying to you 'not long now' etc etc so I won't say that, I'll just send you lots of best wishes and hope that all goes nice and smoothly for you.      

Goodness Erica aren't you worn out yet     Take a breather woman  

Well I'm back from Spain another year older and absolutely none the wiser, whatsoever    

Had a great time, been d/r whilst I was there and just waiting for a call from the clinic to tell me that I can start stimming later. Dh is away at the mo, back on Thurs for a night and then off on a stag w/end on Fri. I know this will sound feeble, but even though I do my own injections it is nice to have him around then, kinda feels like it's not just me, you know. Have to admit to us having a few drinks whilst we were away     Dh likes to have the odd beer / glass of vino during the week to relax after work (stressful job) and at the weekend, it does bother me but I've gotten to the point where I don't want to be nagging him so I've given up, he know's my thoughts on it. He feels that 3 / 4 drinks a week won't hurt, and maybe it won't and maybe I'm being totally irrational but I can't help but feel if he actually went through this like we woman do he might think differently. He thinks taking a few vits is making an effort. Rant over, in all other ways he is near perfect, just don't tell him I said that   

Lots of love xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Wiggy - I have started spotting 11 days past ET and did a test - its bfn   
That's it my last chance gone, I wont ever be a mum now except to my furbabies. its all so sad, but life goes on i suppose 

good luck to you hun


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh Kizzy     poor you, but please try and keep that PMA going, you've got a couple more days to go yet and though I'm no expert, spotting isn't necessarily a bad thing.

One of the girls from my clinic forum had a bfn on her otd and then tested positive 2 days later, it's not over til the witch arrives and I'm   that you're not going to see her for next 9 months.


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Kizzy  - can I just echo what wiggy has said - hope things turn around for you, thinking of you, love spooks


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all appointment went ok, testa are all fine and now we are having to wait 3 months till we can start as list is that long except its longer really cause they dont do tx in december!! 
so the new year for me!! mind you gives me a chance to get the £1100 for the freezing !
only 1 embryo for me though so im abit down about that as im now thinking my chances are down!  but i dont get the choice as they think its wiser due to my illness!!.

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Kizzy ~ You keep that steam engine going hun - PMA!
I got a BFP 4 days after a BFN! Never say never... Spotting can also be a good sign of emplantation hun.
Close your mind to that naughty test and put it behind you. You still have a good few days yet! Chin up and believe!
             

Wiggy ~ Thanks for your lovely words - they're very much appreciated. Hope you had a lovely relaxing holiday and D/R went well. I know exactly what you feeling when it comes down to doing things on your own as Tx is very much the womens job and it can be very daunting. You keep bashing your fists   on here because your right - DH knows how you feel and sometimes this is there way of escaping just like ours might be chocolate or just simply talking about it. (Men are from mars - women are from Venus!). You are doing a fantastic job   being so understanding towards him - I think I tried so hard with my DH (best friend) it just confused me more 

Zoie ~ Glad the tests went well - thats a great start in the right direction. Be mentally prepared in case there are a few cancellations and you get your tx early.  

Spooks ~ No plans in ruining the sofa just yet  Birthing pool it is!  

Moomin ~ Great all the tests are ok!!! Off to great start!    

Being thinking of Jilly and sending you all my love  

         

Kissy Bear
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Got a faint second line this morning - but now red blood has started - have to wait til tomorrow for blood test results arrrrggghhh!!!


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Kizzy 

Easier said than done but you need to wrap up in cotton wool hun and Believe!!! Try and relax and take it very easy and not do anything too physically.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

dont panic kizzymouse   there are lots of people who still have a bleed while pregnant just take it easy !!!
a little story - my mum had full af all the way through untill she was 5/6 months and didnt find out she was pregnant till just gone 6 months and then i came at 7 months   weird thing is my mum is a size 8 and weighed 7 stone while in full pregnancy aparently i was laying in the back so diddnt really show!!
  hard for you and wish you all the best for tomorrow xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Kizzy,

Sending you lots of       and       as Kissy said, take it easy and, as hard as it is, try and keep that pma going.

Thinking of you,

Wiggy


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Kizzy - thinking of you and hoping everything is good. There are lots of cases on here of bleeding and full af's. I am hoping this is the case for you. 
Sending you love and best wishes
spooks


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Thinking of you and sending loads of


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi girls, just popping in to say hi 

After 3 failed IUIs DH and i are now looking forward to starting IVF at the Chelsea and Westminster. I remember a few of you from the IUI chat thread. Hope everyone is well  

I'm due to start downregging on the 16th Oct. The meds i'm going to be having are supercur and gonal F. this will be my first attempt at meds as all my IUIs were natural, but i'm still looking forward to it 

anyway lots of   and   to everyone

take care

michelle x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Michelle,

I see you have joined the IUI turned IVF board and wanted to wish you all the very best for your tx in October. I have everything crossed it will work.

I have sent you the steam engine "I know you can", "I know you can".... All you have to do is Believe! If you believe in the power of PMA - you can do it! I will be routing for you and have everything crossed!

Fingers crossed hun  

KB


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello zarzar   I hope this is the one for you    
(I'm an imposter on this thread but everyone here is so helpful and knowledgable. I posted here when I was about to start D IVF but had a change of clinics and change of plan). This thread is easier to keep up with than the chatterboxes on the IUI one too  

Zoie -I'm glad your tests went well. I know it seems like a long time away but it'll fly by   Let's face it there's Christmas selection boxes in the supermarket now   
I know you may be disappointed about being allowed only 1 embryo to transfer but you have to think about your health too and be in tip-top condition.    In the end having the one may increase your chances of your success as it could be less strain for you.   

Kizzy - hope you're okay. Not sure if you've had any news   thinking of you. 

Love to all, have a great weekend


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi spooks and Kissy bear

Thanks for the welcome..glad to hear that you have both been lucky and have bfps.. I hope i can join that group soon 

Kissy good luck with everything..really hope the birth goes well and you get to have the birth you want 

Zoie i am only allowed 1 embie to be put back too..i was a little disappointed to begin with but with all the complications with multiples i think it is probably for the best. Hope you wait goes super quick and that there are some cancellations so you can get going sooner.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi zarzar welcome and good luck on you tx 
thanks all for the support im starting to get used to the fact i will only be having 1 transfered and im now concentrating more on the driving lessons now so hopefully it will help go quicker aswell.
im gonna wait till end of this month and then ring barts to make sure im on the list and all is going well cause the admin seems to be crap!! 
kizzymouse - how are you?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Its a definite negative for me today, got blood results on monday but its all over


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

kizzymouse im so sorry it diddnt work   remember we are all here to talk to  
i think you should sit down with a nice hot chocolate and cream cake and have a nice cuddle with jacob! my furr babies always help me when im down.


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Kizzymouse so sorry that it hasn't worked for you


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Kizzymouse   so very sorry


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Kizzymouse,

I'm so so very sorry     I know that words will just seem empty at the moment, but we are all here for you when you need us. Please don't rush into making any big decisions, take lots of time to be kind to yourself, and your DH.

Thinking of you,


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Zarzar, hi I remember you from the IUI thread   Now, I'm not sure if I have confused you with someone else so apologies if I have, but was it you and your DH that were being filmed during your IUI (obviously not the nitty gritty bit) for a documentary If so, what was the outcome, have you seen it yet?

I watched the Baby Race the other night, (I know I shouldn't torture myself with these programs) it profiled three single woman and their quest to have a child. One was via adoption, one via IVF and another a DIY IUI!! They all had their children by the end of the program but I was appalled that one lady, the one having had IVF, was smoking during her 2ww and then throughout the pregnancy     Obviously they showed her trying to give up and cutting down etc but I couldn't help but feel frustrated that there are the likes of us out there that do every possible thing we can to give us the best chances     Sorry, off topic, rant over!

Anyway back to ZarZar   welcome to the IVF merry-go-round   I too had natural IUI's so the meds were all new to me, but honestly they are fine. I have started off on nasal sprays to d/r followed by Gonal F to stimm. The gonal F pens are really easy to do, I'm sure that you will be fine.

Sending you lots of     that you will be successful first time. For my first time I found it all quite exciting, I approached it stage by stage and I found that it all whizzed by really quickly.

As spooks says (Hi spooks   ) this board tends to be quiter that the IUI TTC threads, but everyone is just as friendly and helpful with lots of good advice. Erica, Jilly and the girls were a tower of strength and an amazing source of information and I don't think that I could ever thank them enough.

I shall be off now, I haven't quite mastered the knack of short posts yet, but one of these days xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Kizzy I am so sorry to hear your sad news. Sending you loads of love and cuddles.


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello all

Well not much to report other than dh and I have just been to the hospital to have bloods taken to check for HIV. hep B & C so that we're ready to go for the IVF when the time comes. It's not very exciting but at least its something pro-active 

Hi wiggy how are you? I remember you from the IUI chat thread. Sorry to see that the ICSI didn't work last time. Wishing you loads of luck for your next cycle    

Yes it was me and dh that were doing the documentary.. They've just finished the filming thank goodness because i was getting a bit fed up of towards the end. It was a novalty at first so I didn't mind but i'm so glad its finished now. It was a good thing to do and i'm glad we've done it. Unfortunatley the programme doesn't have a happy ending though 

At the moment the programme is only going to be shown on the BBC world service so we won't get it in this country.I don't know whether that is a good thing or not . I originally wanted to do it so that it would help people in a similar situation as ourselves but i don't think i've achieved that objective 

I know what you mean about watching baby programmes. I watched one on Friday night on BBC3 called 'Dawn gets a baby' where she follwed a woman through her pregnancy to find out the truths of pregnancy and child birth. i must admit i did shed a tear. DH came home and found me with tears rolling down my face  I can't help but watch these programmes though even though I know it will upset me 

Anyway hope everyone is having a good Monday

Thanks for the welcome again

Michelle


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Michelle  

What a shame that the programme isn't going to be shown in the UK, I can see from a privacy point of view it is ok, but like you say other people out there in the same situation won't be able to learn from your experiences. As for the ending, well I'm sure not too far from now they are going to be adding an extra bit at the end saying "since filming this programme Michelle and her husband have undergone IVF treatment and are expecting their first child very soon" and it will have a happy ending after all   

I've been a bit of a cry baby the last week or so, anything sets me off, I am actually scanning the t.v. guides to make sure that I'm not watching anything that might get me   again. Any programme with the Olympic heroes in it is an absolute no-go at the moment  

Well I had my scan yesterday and it showed 8 follies measuring between 9 - 11mm. This is 3 more than last time and my clinic were pleased but I couldn't help feel a little deflated, for some reason I thought that 10 follies would be good. I have another stimms scan on Thursday. I've got my hot water bottle glued to me at the moment (not quite sure what my colleagues at work think but I'm passed caring) and eating so much chicken (for protein) that I think that I will be growing feathers soon, never mind anything else!   

I'm just starting to get nervous about it all as I am realising that although we had a good fertilisation rate and a grade one embie last time there is no guarantee that we will get close to that again. I am a born worrier though  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Wiggywoo said:


> Well I had my scan yesterday and it showed 8 follies measuring between 9 - 11mm. This is 3 more than last time and my clinic were pleased but I couldn't help feel a little deflated, for some reason I thought that 10 follies would be good. I have another stimms scan on Thursday. I've got my hot water bottle glued to me at the moment (not quite sure what my colleagues at work think but I'm passed caring) and eating so much chicken (for protein) that I think that I will be growing feathers soon, never mind anything else!


Wiggy thats fantastic news. Keep that chin up hun - I'm sending you the train of PMA       
Fingers crossed for Thursday!

KB
x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Ahh thanks Kissy  

Is that little one of yours keeping you awake at night Why else would you be posting at almost 6am?

Hope that you're fit and well and that you haven't got too much longer to wait. You must be sooooo excited  

Wiggy


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi wiggy 8 follies is really good. thats all my consultant told me to expect. Although i did read a diary yesterday where someone had 26 follies...that just doesn't sound right to me  Good luck for your scan on Thursday you sound like your doing everything right.

Is it good to eat lots of protein then when doing IVF/ICSI the only thing i'm doing at the mo is taking follic acid (when i remember) should i be doing anything else?


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Michelle,

There seem to be all sorts of thoughts about what to eat etc and when. I was told by the ladies on here that when stimming to have a good intake of protein and to keep my tummy warm. Oh, I'm also drinking a glass of organic milk a day but I can't remember exactly why that is! I asked my acupuncturist and she said that if I eat lots of good veggies like broccoli then I don't need to worry too much about the milk, but seeing as I'm not big on veggies either.....   

Then during 2ww, as I'm sure you're aware, pineapple juice and brazil nuts are recommended, though I don't do brazil nuts as I can't stand them. In the run up to treatment I have taken my pregna care multi vit and tried not to have any caffeine or alcohol, I do much better than my DH - he announced to me last night that he wouldn't be having any more alcohol until our txt. Bearing in mind that it is likely to be within the next 10 days I don't really consider that to be much of a hardship      He also takes a multi vit and a combined zinc and selenium vit which is supposed to be good for his swimmers.

I keep seeing posts where ladies have had lots of follies which is what makes me concerned, I know that quality is more important, need to take my own advice sometimes


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Wiggy. How did you get on with your scan? Hope it went well hon


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Michelle, yes scan went well yesterday   I’m pleased to say that I have my PMA back   My scan yesterday showed 11 follies which is the most I’ve ever had and I have been told to be ready for EC for next Wed/Thurs. So my little cat is booked in to the cattery   and we’ve got our accommodation sorted. Having another scan on Monday and I will be told for definite then. We’re going to stay in London until ET so it will actually be quite nice to have a few days off!

It’s a lovely sunny day here and we have some nice plans for the weekend so in all today is a good day. Not sure it's normal to feel this excited before EC   

Hope everyone is healthy and happy,

Wiggy


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Wiggy, I sent you loads of bubbles for your PMA  

"I know you can"       
"I know you can"       
"I know you can"       
"I know you can"       
"I know you can"       
"I know you can"       
"I know you can"       

Its a steep climb hun but you got a good speed going... and everyone has there fingers crossed for YOU!  

KB
x


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi everyone - hope you're all okay  
hugs to those that need them and 
  to all.

Wiggy - great news   hope all goes well   

zarzar    
Kizzymouse    thinkinkg of you

Erika, Jilly, Murtle, Zoie and everyone I've missed  

H Kissy - isn't there something you should be doing today? Check your diary!


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Any news from Kissy 

My EC is on Thursday, last injections tonight, I can't wait to stop them, have a banging headache at the moment  
Also have been very very   don't quite know how I've managed to stay at work, I must look awful, all red eyed  . Thank goodness for understanding colleagues  

If we have to do this again, and I sincerely hope that we won't I think that I need to give myself a decent break from it all, mainly these drugs. Just one cycle between txt is probably too soon, but then, if I had the benefit of hindsight I'd be a millionaire by now  

Hope everyone is well, sorry to be so miserable. xx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all 

Kissy, that is one heck of a bump..fantastic  Wonder if its stiil there!

Hi Wiggy, sorry your feeling so  . At least you have finished your jabs now  Hope everything goes well on Thursday and they get lots of lovely fat eggs ready to be turned into babies.   I really hope you feel better soon and i'm sure you won't have to do this again for a long long time..not until you decide to go for baby number 2!

Well AF arrived today (2 days early ) so am now on the last count down before jabbing starts. I can't wait..hooray

Hi to Spooks, Zoie, Kizzymouse and everyone else 

take care

Michelle


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Wiggy   Sorry to hear you feeling a little   Sometimes it good to have a  cry or two... Besides the head-ache there is this relief from all the pressure you have gone through the last few weeks.
    

Michelle  ~   Here is a shake for your AF hun - great news.

Spooks ~ Thanks for PM. Had a good cry the last few days and I'm now feeling a lot better and ready for baby.

Hi Zoie 

Sending you all loads of love and cuddles as I might not be around for a few days but know that I have all 20 toes and 20 fingers crossed for you. Will be back before you know it  

Kissy Bear
x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
kissybear i take it your LO is sitting tight in there!!  hopefully you wont have to wait to long! will be praying your labour starts soon so you can cuddle you little bundle xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow Zoie - your name tag is pure bling      Hope you're okay and waiting patiently for tx to begin.

Wiggy Woo - all the best for ec on Thursday     you don't have to apologise for being miserable     it's completely understandable   back to back tx must be so tough. 

zarzar -   all the best with the next part of your journey   

Kissy -    thinking of you and glad you're feeling better.

love and hugs to everyone else  
spooks


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
spooks - yeah im waiting!! but ive rang them to make sure i was put onto the waiting list as i know admin is crap!! and i also wanted to find out if they have had the meeting about me having 1 or 2 embies put back, but yet had no call back and this was yesturday!! so now im getiing frustrated and slightly annoyed!! 

how are you feeling? 

kissybear- your gonna have to eat spicy currys or jump up and down!!  

hope everyone else is doing wellxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all,
Sorry access is v. Limited via dh's b'berry so can't do personals. Had 12 eggs collected and 8 have fertlised, et tomorrow or blast on tues. Will know by 7.30 am tomorrow what is happening.
Love to all, xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

that's a great amount wiggywoo, all the best


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158433.0


----------

